# You on E...Pics Please.



## UnTouchable84

Well Tomorow its going down and I will taking pictures and video. So if you guys will if you have any, please post some of your pics while on e. Did not know if this is the right place to post it if not please move and i do apologize.


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX




----------



## Psychodonovan

Yah I'm only recently starting to cop on what a fool I look like in this picture, I was cultivating a white fro and munching many biscuits but dammit that was a good night out


----------



## TheFSM

From earlier this week 
Disclaimer: I'm not actually 12 despite what you may think from this picture


----------



## Invalid Usename




----------



## Psilo707

TheFSM wins... hahah! Nice
Missionbethy - got any more pics?


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

Missionbethy --- Got to agree, you are one gorgeous woman ... I need a picture of me rolling with you to post on here


----------



## Le Junk

read my reply to your "3 some on E" post.


----------



## copasetik

from monday/tues... we had an overnight and into the entire next day binge. Visited a nice lake and the bay of course  Bad quality because they are from a camera phone










heres one from an actual camera in my backyard :D


----------



## TheFSM

Jesus christ why dont I live in your backyard? Where is that!


----------



## candyflippin2am

Thats a backyard and a !/@ .


----------



## copasetik

haha... heres another one inside my backyard  theres a pond too






The backyard pictures were takin while i was having 'fun' on my graduation day ;D


----------



## copasetik

Oh, and this views pretty nice when your rollin 






I live in the bay area btw...


----------



## toad420

here is some of me rollin:


----------



## NeonLiquid

^ haha holly hell you musta been rollin face!


----------



## Psilo707

copasetik OMG your backyard and area is the SHIT!!!
Where in the bay are you at?
Im up here in the northern part.. Benicia... Martinez/Vallejo... area. It's great, but loooks nothingl ike that.
That last pic looks like a painting, amazing.


----------



## copasetik

Psilo707 said:
			
		

> *copasetik OMG your backyard and area is the SHIT!!!
> Where in the bay are you at?
> Im up here in the northern part.. Benicia... Martinez/Vallejo... area. It's great, but loooks nothingl ike that.
> That last pic looks like a painting, amazing. *



Peninsula, Im in San Mateo County :D [San Carlos/Belmont area]


----------



## beanpoophead

hehe i look so silly


----------



## The HIGHroller

ohhhh man i only have one pic of myself rolling and i'd NEVER show it to anyone!


----------



## x_PLUR_x

haha..the only thing nice about the last pic is the SIZE OF HER DAMN PUPILS.......


----------



## copasetik

x_PLUR_x said:
			
		

> *haha..the only thing nice about the last pic is the SIZE OF HER DAMN PUPILS....... *



Same thing i was thinking   ... hehehe


----------



## mariacallas

*fuckin big pupes*







check out the pupils on this one


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

Psilo707 said:
			
		

> *TheFSM wins... hahah! Nice
> Missionbethy - got any more pics?   *



I will have more rollin pics after the 11th but if u were talking about sober ones go to my website....duh silly that's y i have the webpage icon....lol but thanks for the comments


----------



## PGTips

*Re: fuckin big pupes*



			
				crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *check out the pupils on this one  *


 I see your pupils and raise you these :




Thats me...................sober! When I'm on MDMA or too much speed my iris shrinks to nothing. 8(  

People constantly think I'm high on something from my pupils, but it also means when I am on speed around friends who don't like drugs noone notices %)


----------



## copasetik

*Re: Re: fuckin big pupes*



			
				AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *I see your pupils and raise you these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me...................sober! When I'm on MDMA or too much speed my iris shrinks to nothing. 8(
> 
> People constantly think I'm high on something from my pupils, but it also means when I am on speed around friends who don't like drugs noone notices %) *



My friends the same way, when hes sober, even in daylight, his pupils are 'huge', but when under the influence, his eyes just turn to a black circle


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

u know though ur pupils dialate when ur excited or arroused to so that's a good excuse


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that is why women is subservient countries must keep their head down and not make eye contact....lest someone mistake arousal for fear on the only part of their visible face.


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

hmmmmmm


----------



## Tranced

This is me and my mate at Promise in Newcastle while I was coming up on a pill. I'm the one in the beige top on the left, and as you can probably see I'm starting to get a nice jaw.


----------



## beanpoophead

my pupils are literally the entire size of my eye when im rolling. its like ridicolously massive. gooood times


----------



## Tranced

You're well fit.


----------



## Tranced

copasetik said:
			
		

> *haha... heres another one inside my backyard  theres a pond too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard pictures were takin while i was having 'fun' on my graduation day ;D *



You did only wear that blue chemical control suit for the photo, didn't you?


----------



## kandyraverchick

copasetik said:
			
		

> *Same thing i was thinking   ... hehehe *



Hey did she remove her post? I saw it yesterday and now it's gone hehehe


----------



## malachi305

don't wanna bug people with forcing them to see me - 


i'm on the left, with the hat.


----------



## Rolliepollieollie

I am naked most of the time when rolling, pictures coming soon.


----------



## d3v14ntm1nd

me on a mindblowingly strong mde pill (i never thought i'd use the term mindblowing to describe mde until now, if that gives you any idea as to just how strong it was....) the light burned out in my bedroom, so the pic was taken by monitor-light, so it's pretty dark... i'm rolling right now, and i'm rambling... lalalala


----------



## Tranced

Rolliepollieollie said:
			
		

> *I am naked most of the time when rolling, pictures coming soon. *



Are you female? Will you be naked?


----------



## Psychodonovan

I second the motion


----------



## andyE

*Re: Re: Re: fuckin big pupes*



			
				copasetik said:
			
		

> *My friends the same way, when hes sober, even in daylight, his pupils are 'huge', but when under the influence, his eyes just turn to a black circle  *






i got a mate that the same.... he says its cause hes taking more of the world in????? it freaks some people out


----------



## copasetik

Tranced said:
			
		

> *You did only wear that blue chemical control suit for the photo, didn't you? *



Notice how it says...'fun on my graduation day', the blue thing was for my graduation.


----------



## liamisspeedy

me rolling at home before going out. I hate my eyes on E, i get it bad


----------



## Tranced

copasetik said:
			
		

> *Notice how it says...'fun on my graduation day', the blue thing was for my graduation. *



Did you graduate as a nuclear scientist or something?


----------



## copasetik

Tranced said:
			
		

> *Did you graduate as a nuclear scientist or something? *



... 'the fuck.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

I'm sure he will figure it out once he graduates high school


----------



## andyE

Im guessing copasetik & Dr. Funkenstien you live in the States? Because in most other countries they dont wear "chemical control suits" @ graduation but at end of Uni in some degrees. Maybe this may explain it? maybe im wrong........ but its a thought


----------



## SphynxCG

andyE said:
			
		

> *Im guessing copasetik & Dr. Funkenstien you live in the States? Because in most other countries they dont wear "chemical control suits" @ graduation but at end of Uni in some degrees. Maybe this may explain it? maybe im wrong........ but its a thought  *



His may be a little bright but it certainly does not look like a chemical control suit.  At my graduation everyone had a dark blue gown like that (zipped up though) and the graduation hat (no idea what its supposed to be called).  Its nice that you can get differently colored hats and/or cords to wear during your graduation.  Its very satisfying to finally wear the "chemical control suit", as you call it, at your graduation.  Its symbolic of all the crap that goes down in high school and of the potential of the future.  Or at least thats how I like to think of it.  I had fun in my gown.


----------



## andyE

SphynxCG....

you are from the states. i live in australia and i was born in new zealand. neather od these countries wore the gown for end of high school.


----------



## PGTips

copasetik has a rather bright gown, but its obvious it is a gown none the less. Graduation week was last week at my university and it was the norm to see dozens, if not hundreds of students walking around in gowns. Ours vary depending on which college you are in, but all are pretty much navy or black with various colour bands up the lapels. 
Standard thing here in the UK for all universities.


----------



## Tranced

I was just taking the piss out of his blue, long gown.

You people think too much.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

you don't think enough


----------



## beanpoophead

this thread delivers

more pictures are needed ahahahah


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

This was because sheena wouldn't leave me alone until i took a friggen crackhead pic


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

oh sorry then i don't know


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX




----------



## snakjaw

HAY WHO IS THAT GUY IN THE NUCLEAR CONTROL SUIT?!??!


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

andy


----------



## copasetik

XxmissionBeThYxX said:
			
		

> *andy *



My names not andy :D

this is where i shroom at  picture taken by me, while shrooming.


----------



## Callum

OK! I think you're missing the whole idea of this thread!
Pics of you on E! Not pics of my pond, not pics of me in my cool raincoat....


----------



## andyE

Tranced said:
			
		

> *I was just taking the piss out of his blue, long gown.
> 
> You people think too much.  *



can i have the framed signed and sent to my parents?????


----------



## Frump

copasetik - I live in San Mateo too man. Except I have a shitty little crap shack crammed in on a city block. Cool to hear that locals post on bluelight though. I'm just browsing around here because I'm gonna roll for the first time pretty soon I think.


----------



## Great Ocean Road

I'll post some in about a week. Just got a camera phone so I'll be able to take pics at parties now without my camera getting confiscated by the bouncers/security.

I usually get really pale [I have a fair complecion to begin with] and my dilation is just out of control, lol. People usually look concerned about me when I'm coming up and peaking because of how pale I get, but I'm having a blast. %)


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

copasetik said:
			
		

> *My names not andy :D
> 
> this is where i shroom at  picture taken by me, while shrooming.
> 
> *



who said anything about ur name being andy I was quoting the person above me and that's a retarded pic....this is pics on E not where u go on E


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

my name isn't andy either.  copasetik,  if you have more pics I would love to see them.  send me an IM.


----------



## Psilo707

copasetik please PM me with a link to MORE PICS!!!
i feel like im shrooming just looking at that grassy pic


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^^^affirmative.  those trees look like they would be so fuckin fun to climb and lay down in to smoke a doob


----------



## Tranced

andyE said:
			
		

> *can i have the framed signed and sent to my parents????? *



Confusing post. Ellaborate please.


----------



## Tranced

copasetik said:
			
		

> *My names not andy :D
> 
> this is where i shroom at  picture taken by me, while shrooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is an amazing photo.
England is so fucking shit.


----------



## princessleia

^copasetic, that picture is absolutely beautiful. 

have you thought about professional photography. it seems you have a knack for it.


----------



## Shroomyj

Me on E:


----------



## dr. greenthumb

^^^XxmissionBeThYxX
that last pick of you was not a particularly good one. the others where good.


----------



## InfiniteMax

I love rolling at Tron camp...


----------



## dr. greenthumb

^^^ pic doesnt work. tron camp?


----------



## LahLahGatecrasher

Shroomyj said:
			
		

> *Me on E:
> 
> 
> 
> *





Hehehehe nice one!!! loving it!!


----------



## andyE

Why are these people getting on it durring the day? I cant stand sun light when im off my chops???


----------



## pinkness

andyE said:
			
		

> *SphynxCG....
> 
> you are from the states. i live in australia and i was born in new zealand. neather od these countries wore the gown for end of high school. *



I'm in Western Australia, and we had gowns for our year 12 graduation... they were black...


----------



## andyE

pinkness

oh ok, guess im wrong! i asked my mates that went to school  here in sydney and none of them did? i got drunk for my graduation, so i cant realy remember it... lol


----------



## Reverend_Lust

http://www.angelfire.com/or2/ian976/1.jpg

I cant post it cause angel fire is a piece of shit


----------



## jaysas

me on right.... 
after going hard for a couple hours in a room which was like a sauna.


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

I have a picture of me off my chops but I would *NEVER* post it up here... it is on the internet but safely tucked away on another message boards archives...

it is utterly hideous. I would hate to think I look like that at about 2am....


----------



## Halo 99

got a few








^^damn good quality cam, and this is the reduced quality version (some edits i did here 
http://www.deviantart.com/view/7546973/ 
http://www.deviantart.com/view/7546849/  )


----------



## Psychodonovan

these pictures are rocking. they make me wanna get fucked up right now.


----------



## bill joe

Halo 99 said:
			
		

> [[



Fuckn wickid pic, me and my mates always check out our eyes up close to see the streaks and different colours.


----------



## beanpoophead

ahh yes my lovely eyes, this was a differnet night from the other picture i posted....


----------



## Azuzil

^ Dude bean your eyes are tha bomb


----------



## beanpoophead

hehe thanks :D


----------



## TiTTy

Good thread. I luv pictures of ppl pilling.

Two fo my mates mucking around with a goon bag





Group of us Pilling on rotto





hehe I luv this photo- it was my freind in the middles first drop.


----------



## silverfucked

I dont normally look that creepy, FYI.


----------



## Cinned

left one
night of parting with pills and keta, heh i look wasted =)


----------



## LahLahGatecrasher

SilverFUk your gorgeous.. just as is Hallo 99...


----------



## andyE

^^damn good quality cam, and this is the reduced quality version (some edits i did here 


that is good quality... and some very large pupils :D 0_o


----------



## allnightclubber

funny as fuck when ur scrolling around in here looking at pics and u see someone u know  haha


----------



## C0nfusion

that's me at emma festival in DK with kindzadza and digital talk as the main dj's

http://www.fajabefa.dk/band/confusion/mig2.jpg


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

dr. greenthumb said:
			
		

> *^^^XxmissionBeThYxX
> that last pick of you was not a particularly good one. the others where good. *


I'm sorry


----------



## Sanity'sEdge

silverfucked said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont normally look that creepy, FYI. *



My god. Oh that's wallpaper material there. I don't remember you looking like that the last time your rolled. But then again....I was the one who probably did.

Only a few more weeks untill _SHE_  tries it. It ought to be very interesting. Maybe she'll wake up, finally.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

excellent eyes everyone!  fuckin badass pic HALO 99.


----------



## silverfucked

SE, we'll have to see... That pic was taken at rynes house after Planet of the Drums.


----------



## candyflippin2am

Azuzil said:
			
		

> *^ Dude bean your eyes are tha bomb  *


i wanna get fukced up


----------



## Halo 99

allnightclubber said:
			
		

> *funny as fuck when ur scrolling around in here looking at pics and u see someone u know  haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who do you know? me or adam?(wldwgn)?


----------



## LahLahGatecrasher

^^^you!! you stalker


----------



## Felixonapedestal

Feel a tad stupid. How do you insert the picture into your post so it displays it in the thread?


----------



## PGTips

You need to upload it to webspace (the Bluelight gallery for instance) first then you insert it into you post by using the IMG tags like so






and it'll appear as a picture


----------



## Felixonapedestal

Cheers 

Here we go then...

This is an old photo but its the only one Ive got handy. 
Im the really twatted one on the right.






Ah well...


----------



## NeonLiquid

^ woah is that jim morison on the left? hehe


----------



## C10H12N20

the godfather of E... %)


----------



## vnvnation

this be me 












and comedown day


----------



## Eurorack

Up and away


----------



## R.B.Brazil

*me and friends at 1200 mics brasil tour 2004 - SP, Sao Paulo*

im the third L to Right

PLUR!


----------



## sonicnature

This thread is the fucking goods!!


----------



## Derf

TiTTy said:
			
		

> *Good thread. I luv pictures of ppl pilling.
> 
> Two fo my mates mucking around with a goon bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Was this about 2 weeks ago coz I was on Rotto at the time. Went to a random house an a person lookin like on of the above was standin outside smelling like medic 
She was a little camera shy so coudlnt get a pic of her face. But I did get this shot of her

(Will be here, still pending approval)


Went inside to take a few pics, and found the ppl were either playin an awesome lookin drinking game, that apparantly took hours to get where they were. Or they were makin out on the bed and hittin a vicks inhaler


----------



## discman




----------



## snugz508

hahah those are nice pics! I just did E the other night, and I walked into a bathroom, and looked into the mirror, and my pupils were almost the size of my eyes! Whenever i'm rollin and i look at my eyes, it seems like i'm looking inside myself, like i'm looking inside my eyes...i dunno, its hard to expalin, anyone else know what im talkin about?

sNugz


----------



## aberon

nice to see some mission heads on the website.....

and missionbethy when i looked at your friend andy, he looked familiar, and then i remembered, he hooked me up once at escape


----------



## Frustrated

3 years ago.. and I thought I was skinny NOW?


----------



## Frustrated

WOW halo.. what's the resolution on that cam??

would love to see the original pic, full quality


----------



## maddkatt

its not a pretty sight ... 

i was so fuckin wrecked that night ... couldnt keep my eyes straight for a minute ... they kept wiggling and wiggling and shaking and shit ...


----------



## raver954

chilling in the jaccuzi feeling the X kick in


----------



## Callum

Where are your friends?


----------



## phinerone

^Mayby he/she took the picture??


----------



## raver954

my ex-girlfriend took it ... we used to roll together .... KICK ASS TIMES lol


----------



## InfiniteMax

Hell - even Spongebob enjoys a good rool once in a while :D


http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/i/29742963077_468.jpg?

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/i/29743070597_468.jpg?


----------



## AMSTERDAMNED

Have a look here for all rollers from Holland !!!!!!

http://party.snt.utwente.nl/flock/SECTION/forum/ACTION/showtopic/TOPICID/612209.html


----------



## EBeanRaver

Rolliepollieollie said:
			
		

> *I am naked most of the time when rolling, pictures coming soon. *




haha same here


----------



## aberon

ik mis nederland zooo veel...ik kan niet wachten tot ik terug ga voor kerst, can anyone say Innercity!!


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

*snip*

_Do that again and you'll get a warning - AlphaNumeric_


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

maddkatt said:
			
		

> *its not a pretty sight ...
> 
> i was so fuckin wrecked that night ... couldnt keep my eyes straight for a minute ... they kept wiggling and wiggling and shaking and shit ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dont wanna nag, but i thought u had to post pix of u on E inhere, u dont look like ur on E , u look drunk and sleepy , that's all  

sorry


----------



## MagicHours

hes faced like a mother fucker. Hes far from drunk and sleepy bro. You need a good pill, then look and the mirror and youll know all about that.


----------



## andyE

hahaah he dose look pretty happy.... i know ive pulled that face a few times. :D


----------



## AMSTERDAMNED

Man, AndyE, the quality is very good again the last years, so we party on !!!


----------



## mTowncLa55ic

snugz508 said:
			
		

> *hahah those are nice pics! I just did E the other night, and I walked into a bathroom, and looked into the mirror, and my pupils were almost the size of my eyes! Whenever i'm rollin and i look at my eyes, it seems like i'm looking inside myself, like i'm looking inside my eyes...i dunno, its hard to expalin, anyone else know what im talkin about?
> 
> sNugz *



I do!!


----------



## raver954

I always blow-up when I see myself in the mirror ... no kidding   I can't belive that I see me starring back at myself ... 8(


----------



## BlueHorizon316

*Me after being bown up*

This is me right after I got a airplane and they threw me on the bed.  I was slowly starting to come back to reality, somewhat. And im a girl by the way, i look like a guy in this pic with my hair pulled back and wearing a huge hurley shirt.





This is me getting a head massage after my friend blew me up.  I dont ussually dress like a bum like this.  I just ussually like to be in copmfortable clothes if im rolling with friends at home.


----------



## PGTips

Went out last weekend.....
http://server6.uploadit.org/files/AlphaNumeric-Alpha1.jpg
I'm the guy directly above the words "Photos by". Not too bad (considering the state I was in) and then my mate sent me this :
http://server6.uploadit.org/files/AlphaNumeric-Alpha2.jpg
Pulling a nice face there right infront of the camera guy.


----------



## GlowMePink

only 2 i have right now


----------



## MagickalKat777

MagicHours said:
			
		

> *hes faced like a mother fucker. Hes far from drunk and sleepy bro. You need a good pill, then look and the mirror and youll know all about that. *



Totally agreed.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

no pix but a neat thing happens to me when i'm on E my left black part moves toward the top right i'll get a pic soon, hee


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

*snip*


----------



## kingni04

I really never need to see anything like that ever again.


----------



## beanpoophead

that was more than i ever really wanted to see in this thread.

some things are uncalled for... that was one of them


----------



## Callum

Pornaddict since '92 SECOND PERSON IN BL ON MY IGNORELIST!


----------



## OcHoppin

*Every generation gets the Elvis it deserves.*

Every generation gets the Elvis it deserves.

I think he's fueled by massive amounts of beer not E.


----------



## raver954

*Re: Every generation gets the Elvis it deserves.*



			
				OcHoppin said:
			
		

> *Every generation gets the Elvis it deserves.
> 
> I think he's fueled by massive amounts of beer not E. *




AGREED!!!


----------



## andyE

thats fucken gross! by the size of his dick id hope for his sake he is on E or something. that isnt big enough to be legally called a penis!


----------



## SeAL

kingni04 said:
			
		

> *I really never need to see anything like that ever again. *



HAHAHAHA That made me laugh. I agree.

As for this thread, far out it makes me feel like rolling. Urges are very strong! Haven't for a while!

Keep the pics coming


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

Callum said:
			
		

> *Pornaddict since '92 SECOND PERSON IN BL ON MY IGNORELIST! *



why would i wanna send u a pm... i dont know u...


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

*snip*


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

another one


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

*snip*


----------



## drgreenthumb00

^^^^^^^

its jerry garcia on e. lol


----------



## PULS8R

That's some sick shit man LOL

Usually my pupils are much larger, dunno what happened here


----------



## Shroomyj

Just comin' up


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

drgreenthumb00 said:
			
		

> *^^^^^^^
> 
> its jerry garcia on e. lol *


 .
glad u like it


----------



## bluedolphin

This thread is fucked...


----------



## raver954

^^^^ Yup! ...  

It's fun to see the pics of people that are actually rolling not some porn freak-show LOL!


----------



## SeAL

bluedolphin said:
			
		

> *This thread is fucked... *



Yeah, the sexual pictures are a bit out of hand. Work warning! hehe


----------



## Chubba75

Me at my Year 12 Formal a few nights ago... 7 weeks clean from IV meth, relasped on that (few nice shots) and then had a yellow panda... pupils shrunk heaps for the camera flash though... but damn, one of the best nights of my life.


----------



## Pornaddict since '92




----------



## Pornaddict since '92

SeAL said:
			
		

> *Yeah, the sexual pictures are a bit out of hand. Work warning! hehe *



 i m sorry


----------



## Callum

SeAL said:
			
		

> *Yeah, the sexual pictures are a bit out of hand. Work warning! hehe *



Fuckin troll that PornAddict dude I put him on ignore as he is useless to the XTC discussion!


----------



## toad420

Like seriously pronaddict  quit posting useless pictures in this thread!!!!!

 

They were unncalled for!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagickalKat777

Seriously, those pictures are just fucked.

Not a good thing to see when you are rolling your nuts off!

Killed one of my best rolls! And I can't get those pills (one red, one blue, both Chanels) again! GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## raver954

^^^are you serious!??? damn I hate when you roll just dies out b/c of something stupid... sorry man, hopefully you were able to bring it back up 

if not this pic may help you!


----------



## abcdeee

me on the left of photo. 
ahh good times. biege A anyone.


----------



## nemesis-a

im in the grey shirt with tongue out. that was my first and only roll


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

bluedolphin said:
			
		

> *This thread is fucked... *



so u dont like fucking?


----------



## obsolete

I had the misfortune of seeing programme on TV about the Extreme Elvis guy. That is totally unnecessary and should not be allowed!

As for the rest - cool pics, i dont have any of myself, if i did i dont think i would post them anyway... 

Porn Addict is a bit of a prat!


----------



## PGTips

Pornaddict, I edited out your first post in this thread with the message "Do it again and you'll get a warning" so guess what......you get a warning


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

ME!:D


----------



## montana

Hehe, Nice thread...


----------



## PULS8R

RubaDubDuckie said:
			
		

> *ME!:D *



how you doin'?


----------



## R.B.Brazil

*Infected Mushroom live act - Tribe & Psychogarden - Sp Sao Paulo - Brazil*

im the first from L to R

PLUR!


----------



## R.B.Brazil

*Infected Mushroom live act - Tribe & Psychogarden - Sp Sao Paulo - Brazil*

im the 2nd from L to R...


----------



## UnTouchable84

is that jack osbourne next to you? haha.


----------



## bitemyass

*g*



			
				UnTouchable84 said:
			
		

> *is that jack osbourne next to you? haha. *



thats what i thought haha


----------



## R.B.Brazil

*yes LOL*

He's here in vacations... LOL....


PLUR!


----------



## flashbit320

the size of those pupils make my eyes water... only can imagine what you're feeling


----------



## R.B.Brazil

*yep..*

my eye is green not black!!! LOL!

PLUR


----------



## CousinNick650

sorry about the size of these pics


----------



## Sanity'sEdge

When someone looks at you with those huge eyes you can almost feel the emotions shining at you. It's almost as if a window to their soul has been opened.


----------



## Black Hole

The man busted out the Michael Jackson gloves!  I hope you used the power of the gloves responsibly.


----------



## chEmicalBoy

I'm the one on the right.  Was really enjoying my night at that point!

Sam


----------



## soulfly

oh my god. i *have* to find some old picture disks....i'll show you some shit


----------



## bassboi72

sheesh mang, I dunno how the hell I was rolling so hard right here, because it had been about 8 hours since I dropped... talk about a bad-ass night..

I was home chillin' on the webcam, and someone took this screen shot of me just staring at the cam, LoL


----------



## Jea9

This is me.  This is me after the Warped Tour in Jacksonville and after hanging out with my favorite band Authority Zero all day.  This was taken at about 2am.


----------



## alasdairm

not too proud of this: http://www.alasdairmanson.org/bluelight/ohdear.jpg



i linked it as the image is big.

alasdair


----------



## Callum

OldSkool78 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ta da *



Bestest pic evar!


----------



## Callum

alasdairm said:
			
		

> *not too proud of this: http://www.alasdairmanson.org/bluelight/ohdear.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i linked it as the image is big.
> 
> alasdair *





HA! Thats my boi!


----------



## Jea9

Nice pic Alasdair.  You and that girl look like you are about to fall out!!!!


----------



## maddkatt

thats one trippy shirt alasdair


----------



## maddkatt

unfortunately the pic is really blurry ... cuz the cameraman couldnt keep his hands steady and forgot how to turn the flash on


----------



## bassboi72

Damn, looking at that picture of alasdair makes me want to roll pretty badly


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

Sanity'sEdge said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone looks at you with those huge eyes you can almost feel the emotions shining at you. It's almost as if a window to their soul has been opened. *



^^^^ That turns me on!


----------



## anonyMouse




----------



## flashbit320

me on some E a couple weeks ago


----------



## AlexTheBum

*a very casual roll*


----------



## bassboi72

On comedown... sort of.


----------



## HuMbLeBuMbLe

haha look at me..lol...this was a year ago...


----------



## spoonman

heres one from the other night


----------



## spoonman

another of me looking all wigged out


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

Sweet ass room, spoonman!  You're pretty hot too!

ROLL SAFE!


----------



## ld50 vs ssri

Me on some very clean rolls.


----------



## buttheaduk

Taken a couple of weeks ago with my new phone


----------



## buttheaduk

Here is a pic of my eye taken when that was took


----------



## buttheaduk

Here is one i just took with my digi-camera ... found it at last 

Taken 6 pills so far (my most) yeah i know i shouldnt so dont remind me   Havent had a jar this bad for a fair while!


Sorry for the three posts but i didnt know how to put all the pics on the same post.


----------



## BestA

Me in the middle with 2 of my best mates at bass session all of are pretty fuked!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## BestA

ok well lets try again thats me in the middle after bout 3 dolphins!!





[/IMG]


----------



## Frostywars




----------



## Frostywars

he he. welcome to my world. ;p


----------



## bassboi72

ahh dammit, makes me wanna roll now even though I had a bad roll just a few days ago 

I also need someone to kiss while rolling


----------



## AllLitUp

all these huge eyes are awesome.
i have the 'unhealthy'(?) habit of taking pictures of my eyes when i get home after a nite out. i just love the look of dilated pupils. so sexy.

anyways.. lets see if this works. me, early early sunday morning, about 5am 




*btw.. is it obvious i'm hardcore chewing the insides of my mouth out? haha. it was def. obvious the next day, thats for shore..*


----------



## Psychodonovan

^Are those your real eyes!? They're the greenest green I've ever seen!


----------



## mariacallas

Awesome !   My pupils are usually never normal even if im on an insane amount of uppers/downers. They only get extremely huge when i am : a. on a VERY good mdma pill 
                             b. an insane amount of opiate pharms

LOLZ!!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

damn i got to get some pics up and asap!!!


----------



## Zaixon

AllLitUp said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^^
Hey you got the coolest eyes ever


Damn i gotta get some pics up soon 28th is comin up soon hah


----------



## buttheaduk

This isnt me and i dont know the person - cant stop laughing at that expression.

http://people.zeelandnet.nl/imstins/ROMA008.jpg


Here is one for the more lazy xtc user http://people.zeelandnet.nl/gtelleman/DCP_2180.JPG


----------



## Frostywars

AllLitUp said:
			
		

> *all these huge eyes are awesome.
> i have the 'unhealthy'(?) habit of taking pictures of my eyes when i get home after a nite out. i just love the look of dilated pupils. so sexy.
> 
> anyways.. lets see if this works. me, early early sunday morning, about 5am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw.. is it obvious i'm hardcore chewing the insides of my mouth out? haha. it was def. obvious the next day, thats for shore..* *



nice pic. %)


----------



## Red Koi

keep rolling...


----------



## sourlemone

haha such a retarded look on my face...just after i took my friends digicam and i was doing all kinds of funny stuff. There are others from the night but I look the most scattered there...really clean pill, wasn't that good though.


----------



## thursday

first time i've smiled in weeks...




...and completely e-tarded.


----------



## Frostywars

hahhaha. I need to put that in my next video....he he


----------



## Zaixon

u should make a video with all these pics off of here haha


----------



## Frostywars

hmmmm, I could do that. I dunno. what does every one else think? ;p


----------



## OldSkool78

For some reason it doesn't show my pictures...I dunno. My gallery is basically nothing but wiggin pictures. Pretty sad huh? Almost all of our pictures are us fucked up or our animals.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Okay so yeah... this pic isn't the best but whatever, i need to get more......






Me chillin with one of my favorite artists after the most amazing roll ever


----------



## Sawboss

ok, bad pic but this is me on E
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   this is my mates











the bottom one is me on E too, enjoy haha


----------



## Sawboss

let's keep this thread going, there's nothing better than seeing a fellow dropper.....post-dropped. I'll shut up now, I'm away to rock the town, have a good one!!!...... be safe!!


----------



## socalRaver1

I need to find my pics of me rolling there around here somewhere


----------



## BlackTom

Me, xamountofpills, and some friends rollong last night.

That's me on the right.






xamountofpills is this guy.











My eye.


----------



## Tenoshii_angel

I try to avoid cameras as much as possible while pilling...


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *Me, xamountofpills, and some friends rollong last night.
> 
> That's me on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xamountofpills is this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn I wanna roll with you guys!  :D


----------



## Frostywars

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *Me, xamountofpills, and some friends rollong last night.
> 
> That's me on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xamountofpills is this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I feel like ive seen you somewhere. u live in kansas?


----------



## Red Koi

For anyone who missed out on the Stanton warriors in perth this weekend, IT WENT OFF!!
what an awesome night. Just a little tribute to the people that made it that way!! CHEERS GUYS!!


----------



## Xamountofpills

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *I feel like ive seen you somewhere. u live in kansas? *



na man, we are all down in TEXAS!!!!!!!! none of have been to kansas!!


----------



## Woodstock

*Here's Me*

This is me two New Year's Eve's ago!!!!


----------



## spoonman

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *na man, we are all down in TEXAS!!!!!!!! none of have been to kansas!! *



coo man what part?  im living in grapevine (DFW area)


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

spoonman said:
			
		

> *coo man what part?  im living in grapevine (DFW area) *




I live in Garland!  (also DFW area)


----------



## Frostywars

Red Koi said:
			
		

>



We dont wanna see that shit


----------



## Xamountofpills

spoonman said:
			
		

> *coo man what part?  im living in grapevine (DFW area) *



we live down in the h-town area.  if you ever wanna come down here and roll with us you are more then welcome.  just leave me a pm. we will be doing it again around september 30th time. like i said just drop either me or blacktom a pm and we will hit you back!! Peace!!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

thats me in the blue shirt :D


----------



## AlexTheBum

dude you were rolling hard that night...i still remember..


----------



## PhoenixRising

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *We dont wanna see that shit *



Some people's heads aren't buried up their ass, FYI.


----------



## karm134

after a few hours most of us started looking fine. trying to find a close up from earlier. im in the jacket, the other two girls are americans visiting for uni.


----------



## Frostywars

PhoenixRising said:
			
		

> *Some people's heads aren't buried up their ass, FYI.  *



Then pull your head out of your ass and join the group u stupid fuck.


----------



## extasyman

anyone from ct?


----------



## Frostywars

> _Originally posted by Red Koi (private message)_
> *Instead of being a braindead homophobic asshole and burning everyone have a little think before you start posting.
> That picture is of me and my best friend for the past 12 years. Who are you to judge me on my sexuality from one photo?
> Open your eyes and keep your narrow minded opinions to yourself. *



How about you not be a pussy and talk in public.

I said I didnt want to see that shit. I didnt say you were a faggot, you assumed. you stop being narrow minded and assumptive. And even If I were to judge your sexuality from one photo, If I WERE to show people this photo, 9 out of 10 would say that there was a good chance you were gay. so get off your horse and shut the fuck up.


----------



## ld50 vs ssri

Calm down frosty. Whats wrong with what red koi done, absolultley nothing. No need to be like that they are obviously good mates and feel comfortable around each other. Knowone implied he was homosexual and im sure he isnt and if he is SO WHAT!. Dont tell me you have never hugged a mate on a good dose of mdma before 8)


----------



## Red Koi

If you want me to talk in public not a problem. I PM'd you because this thread isn't the place to talk about this.

If you werent refering to what was going on in that photo, another guy kissing my cheek. then what were you refering to??

My post's on topic, pictures of you on E. Whats the problem?


----------



## Frostywars

Red Koi said:
			
		

> *If you want me to talk in public not a problem. I PM'd you because this thread isn't the place to talk about this.
> 
> If you werent refering to what was going on in that photo, another guy kissing my cheek. then what were you refering to??
> 
> My post's on topic, pictures of you on E. Whats the problem? *



This is the place to talk about this. it starts here, it will finish here.

Obviously I was refering to that because I quoted you with only that pic in the quote.

I know its on topic, I made the statment I didnt want to see that, Same as anbother makings a "Your hot" statement, or "I wanna roll with you" statement. this is a web forum and thats what people do, make statements and post what they feel/think. 

If your not gay then dont get so damn defensive about it. Maybe a better responce would be something like, "Yeah, thats my good friend *****, We've been best friend for life so its all good." then I would had said something like, "Yeah thats cool, best friends are the only thing you have in this fucked up world, ;p" And then we would all be happy. 

Cliff notes, stop being so fucking defensive/assumptive.


----------



## Frostywars

ld50 vs ssri said:
			
		

> *Calm down frosty. Whats wrong with what red koi done, absolultley nothing. No need to be like that they are obviously good mates and feel comfortable around each other. Knowone implied he was homosexual and im sure he isnt and if he is SO WHAT!. Dont tell me you have never hugged a mate on a good dose of mdma before 8) *



I am calm. Im not even mad. And I have hugged a friend on or off MDMA. Its just the defensive people that cant stand around in a croud and have a good conversation without losing it that annoys me.


----------



## caige

this picture is from a night that changed my life. my first good roll w/ my boyfriend. i'm on the right :D ... ate two red hondas and half of a white chinise pill ... PLUR! lol


----------



## Frostywars

"Dont do drugs"

:D ha ha


----------



## caige

the top used to read "CAUTION: abundance of PLUR!"  don't know why i changed it?! hehehe ... FUN night


----------



## Woodstock

*Awesome Pics*

These pics are awesome guys!!!  Keep on rollin' ya'll!

Lot's of love from KY!!!


----------



## BestA

FUK YEA staton warriors went off dude had sik time!!!! glad to see others enjoyed it



> For anyone who missed out on the Stanton warriors in perth this weekend, IT WENT OFF!!


----------



## Red Koi

did you get the complimentary ticket to see them on the 25th Sep?
that should be pretty good too.


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

lets keep this going post more pics!!!


----------



## iateuracid

nicE pics EhEhEhE


----------



## BestA

Red Koi
nope but i proable will be going after the other night weres the venue??


----------



## BestA

here are sum pics of sonik we all pretty fuked of our heads!!!




^im in the middle and in a very good place at the moment as you can see 





^^and here we just on another planet!!


----------



## Red Koi

Its at heat again, hopefully they wont overfill this time!
doesnt look good tho if they're already handing out complimentary passes.
still they put on a good show and ill probably be too messed up to care anyway!
i forgot who's starting for stanton warriors... hmmm might check that


----------



## MagickalKat777

PhoenixRising said:
			
		

> *Some people's heads aren't buried up their ass, FYI.  *



Hey guy, how YOU doin'?


----------



## AlexTheBum

*comedown*

the aftermath!!


----------



## noodlenader

PhoenixRising said:
			
		

> *Some people's heads aren't buried up their ass, FYI. *





			
				MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *Hey guy, how YOU doin'?
> 
> *



AWWWWWWW  my guys!%)


----------



## BehavyuR

If someone can tell me how to re-size a picture, I'll post a few of me and my girlfriend on my first/only (so far ) roll.  Since I don't have webspace, I have to use the message attachment feature here, but my pics are too damn big for it!  Help!


----------



## spoonman

go to the start menu and click run...

then, type mspaint and hit enter

that will let you resize it and save it


----------



## bassboi72

or Adobe photoshop, if you have it.

Most image editing programs should also allow you to resize


----------



## 4theluvofE

*Weee rollins fun*






  His name is Superman  






 Me and my honey






 He throws the partys here in Sac ladies!






 Me and a couple of my bestest friends!

I have some more of course just not uploaded and I'm not quite willing to share


----------



## ll vapid ll

caige said:
			
		

>




awws how cute


----------



## FisheyeLens

LMAO!!! Great pics...I've taken pix of myself tripping my ass off on LSD...I look like a fucking psycho nut!!!! LOL  Too cool.


----------



## bassboi72

FisheyeLens said:
			
		

> *LMAO!!! Great pics...I've taken pix of myself tripping my ass off on LSD...I look like a fucking psycho nut!!!! LOL  Too cool. *



Where are they?!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

damn ive got to get some more pics up!


----------



## Xamountofpills

*Re: comedown*



			
				AlexTheBum said:
			
		

> *the aftermath!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



was this after we rolled on saturday night????


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

caige said:
			
		

> *this picture is from a night that changed my life*



lol


----------



## Xamountofpills

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *damn ive got to get some more pics up! *



damn leon, you are funny as hell when you roll, you just space out, its like your not even there.  you dont say a word, you just stare, and then when we gave you lightshows and stuff you just like lose it!! hahahaha!!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

> damn leon, you are funny as hell when you roll, you just space out, its like your not even there. you dont say a word, you just stare, and then when we gave you lightshows and stuff you just like lose it!! hahahaha!!


^^^ this is what we have the PM function for 8(


----------



## lll Callum lll

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *damn ive got to get some more pics up! *




The group pics we took came out shitty!


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Eh, we'll have some more I'm sure.


----------



## AlexTheBum

*Re: Re: comedown*



			
				Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *was this after we rolled on saturday night???? *



no this was another time  i can look pretty casual too %)


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *damn leon, you are funny as hell when you roll, you just space out, its like your not even there.  you dont say a word, you just stare, and then when we gave you lightshows and stuff you just like lose it!! hahahaha!! *


alot people say that lol
at roll partys i hear alot of "damn I wish I could roll like leon"


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *alot people say that lol
> *



lol


----------



## heathergirl87

I'll have to take some pics at nocturnal wonderland in socal on sat and post..its gonna be off tha hook!


----------



## FisheyeLens

bassboi72 said:
			
		

> *Where are they?!  *



Honestly I am afraid to post them publicly (parents/cops)...but I can send them privately.


----------



## RicoTheKid

i have fun i guess. Haven't done any all year though. if i popped just one now i'd be in heaven heeeh. eh what the hell, might as well wait til new years eve!






 heres a normal picture for measure.  as you can see drugs don't change people at all!


----------



## 4theluvofE

baddunck a bump!


----------



## bassboi72

ate a blue superman at 1AM... it's now 7:30 AM and still rolling


----------



## bassboi72

2nd pic, of my eye


----------



## BlackTom

Us from last night! 




































ANd the comedown:






EDITED: Everyone is now in bed and I was bored, so I resized the pics.


----------



## h-90

Me at a hotel pill party:
*Before*





*After*


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

*My awesome Glasses*

I am so in love with these glasses.  They actually have multi-colored lights that blink all around the frames.  I tried to capture them the best that I could.  I look like a total goof ball in them too but they're just so much fun.

Over-head light on:






Over-head light off:







Just thought I'd throw in a random picture of my eyes while coming down that I found:


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

damn if it took pics of my saturday night roll..............they would'nt be apropriate for the site lol


----------



## Frostywars

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *Us from last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd the comedown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED: Everyone is now in bed and I was bored, so I resized the pics. *



Damn, If I ever go to texas, im lookin you guys up. ;p


I might make a vid with all these pics here.......What do you guys all think?

*edit* Btw, nice night pics with the glow sticks. I might try something like that next time....;p *edit*
-Frost


----------



## XtC CuTie 143

i dont know how to put pictures on here lol im so confused can anyone help me


----------



## Frostywars

wow. I just relized I have never posted pics of me. lol. 

Well, here are some. I know I ahve better ones...but I have to find them.


----------



## Frostywars

XtC CuTie 143 said:
			
		

> *i dont know how to put pictures on here lol im so confused can anyone help me *



you need to have a host then use the link.


----------



## Frostywars

*Re: My awesome Glasses*



			
				RubaDubDuckie said:
			
		

> *I am so in love with these glasses.  They actually have multi-colored lights that blink all around the frames.  I tried to capture them the best that I could.  I look like a total goof ball in them too but they're just so much fun.
> 
> Over-head light on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that pic cracks me up. lol


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

*Re: Re: My awesome Glasses*



			
				Frostywars said:
			
		

> *that pic cracks me up. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dude!  That's so awesome.  That's almost exactly what they do except it multi colored.


----------



## Xamountofpills

HEY FROSTY,

hell yeah you can use those photos!! that started out a good night, went shitty cuz i broke up with my gf while i was rolling (peaking i might add) and then i started hanging out with girl in the pink and now we are like best buds!!! drugs bring ppl together, well at least X does!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *HEY FROSTY,
> 
> hell yeah you can use those photos!! that started out a good night, went shitty cuz i broke up with my gf while i was rolling (peaking i might add) and then i started hanging out with girl in the pink and now we are like best buds!!! drugs bring ppl together, well at least X does!! *



damn sorry to hear that but atleast everything turned out ok %)


----------



## Jewfolife16

*Me with my girlfriend!*

Shes so cute


----------



## II Callum II

Xamountofpills is the girl in blue ur ex?!?!?!


----------



## BlackTom

Nah, her bf is in Iraq right now...


----------



## Psychodonovan

*Re: Me with my girlfriend!*



			
				Jewfolife16 said:
			
		

> *Shes so cute *



You guys look like a pair of lovely people, in some ways this is my favourite pic here


----------



## Jewfolife16

why thank you!  yeah the picture was taken by a DJ named Pkat.  We were sitting in a damp dark hallway next to the guys bathroom.  We were loving every minute of it too.  Thanks Psychodonovan!


----------



## PamUla2003

This is me fucked up and also my best friend


----------



## Xamountofpills

II Callum II said:
			
		

> *Xamountofpills is the girl in blue ur ex?!?!?!  *



Nah, thats our good friend!! She is fun to get trashed with and so is the girl in the pink!!! Shes my newest best buddy!!!


----------



## Frostywars

are you talking about the pics posted by tom? 

and sorry to hear about you and ur girl man. that sucks.


----------



## Frostywars

and if not, tom, tell the girl in the blue this, exactly, "A random guy says you are dead sexy". 

lol.


----------



## BestA

^^^Make that 2 randoms........


----------



## MisterSmiles13

FROSTY, where did you get those glasses? my friend and i are going to get some for a Dead tribute concert?


----------



## PamUla2003

My best friend...I forgot it on the other one...this is my favorite one of her


----------



## bassboi72

^^ lol  

That reminds me of times I've been passed out and woken up... I say shit like, "LIKE BAM!!" and "It's like living in a dream!"

--good times good times :D


----------



## Frostywars

MisterSmiles13 said:
			
		

> *FROSTY, where did you get those glasses? my friend and i are going to get some for a Dead tribute concert? *



not mine


----------



## Frostywars

BestA said:
			
		

> *^^^Make that 2 randoms........ *




hey, no follow the leader. lol.


----------



## Xamountofpills

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *are you talking about the pics posted by tom?
> 
> and sorry to hear about you and ur girl man. that sucks.  *



ah dude, im much happier now, fuck that other girl, she put me on a damn guilt trip after she said it was already fine to go out with my friends. Im going to spend the weekend with the girl in the pink this weekend cuz we have been talking and found out we have A LOT in common!! so im pumped bout this weekend.  ill take a lot of pics this weekend for your videos so you will have more to choose from!! PEACE!


----------



## BestA

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *hey, no follow the leader. lol.  *



haha aww just couse u were faster then me.....
u get this one but there will be another 

and i would just like to say thoughs were sum unbelivable movies u made dude im putting sum pics up soon and all the guys want u to make another one wit da pics and other ones on this site!!!


----------



## Larr_E

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who's the hotttie in the texas shirt????


----------



## rhtips1

fun


----------



## rhtips1

we have the best house parties...or at least the most sexual ones!!


----------



## rhtips1

too many pills and too many light shows


----------



## rhtips1

not sure who took this pic...its me on the right though, but i could have swore we were the only ones upstairs in the bedroom...oops (i guess some one got a show)


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

damn that eyes in the back of the head pic is sweet!!


----------



## Frostywars

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *ah dude, im much happier now, fuck that other girl, she put me on a damn guilt trip after she said it was already fine to go out with my friends. Im going to spend the weekend with the girl in the pink this weekend cuz we have been talking and found out we have A LOT in common!! so im pumped bout this weekend.  ill take a lot of pics this weekend for your videos so you will have more to choose from!! PEACE! *



yeah. thats fucked up of her. But hey, atleast u and the other girl are startin to like each other. 

and yes. pics pics pics. ;p

gawd I wish I still rolled as much with my crowd. only about 3 or 4 weeks to go.....lol. 

-Frost


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

damn we all need to have another get together!! :D


----------



## mecca

English club scene


----------



## Xamountofpills

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *damn we all need to have another get together!! :D *



we will man, not this weekend but the weekend of the 17th-19th!!!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

^ kool because ill be better prepared by then! :D


----------



## pinkstarfish

Larr_E said:
			
		

> *Who's the hotttie in the texas shirt???? *



   that hottie is me!!! how is everyone out there in tvland? well got to get back to reality...


----------



## Xamountofpills

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey Babe!!! Glad to see that your finally on here!!! i cant wait to come spend the weekend up with you at school!! we are gonna have a hell of a time together!! You are sooo much fun to hang out with and i cant wait to get to know you even better !!!! ill talk to you later hun!! Stay Sweet!!! PEACE!


----------



## deroxor

Me on 2 double stacked blue macintosh... fun day


----------



## BlackTom

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *damn we all need to have another get together!! :D *



Hell yes!


----------



## II Callum II

^ Well it's gotta be in town where everythings happening! I'm too lazy to go out there!


----------



## Felixonapedestal

I like this one...

Everyone's on Red Roses - coincidental that we all have roses in our mouths, which was a cry back to a previous year, but we lost that photo...

ah well...


----------



## deroxor

i see a white rose


----------



## Frostywars

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *we will man, not this weekend but the weekend of the 17th-19th!!!! *



I live in kansas. honestly, it would almost be worth it to round up my croud and make a trip to texas. only thing stopping me is the whole, "work/job" thing. lol. 

but who knows maybe sometime, a blue light get together might happen.  %) 

and tom, did you talk to the girl in the blue yet? ;p

and allie, you dead fuckin sexy too. %)


----------



## II Callum II

^ I kinda arranged the H-town meet up....it wasn't a rollin party or nuthin I just wanted to everybody to meet eachother and we hit a couple clubs but yeah we mosdef have to have a BL E-party!

-Cal


----------



## jebusjoe2003

I hope those green scorps are back by the 17th.


----------



## BlackTom

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *
> and tom, did you talk to the girl in the blue yet? ;p
> *



Yeah, I told her last night when me and her spontaneously took a road trip to Huntsville at 11pm. She said ppl think that only because she was rolling or something. Women 8(

And I forgot to call jebusjoe last night when I was in town!


----------



## Frostywars

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I told her last night when me and her spontaneously took a road trip to Huntsville at 11pm. She said ppl think that only because she was rolling or something. Women 8(
> 
> And I forgot to call jebusjoe last night when I was in town!  *



he he, thats coo. and it was hardly because she was rolling. lol. but we know that. 

what part of texas u live in? I live in wichita kansas.


----------



## II Callum II

^Houston!  And for the green scorps.....the pink dolphins were way better jebusjoe2003!


----------



## Frostywars

o. well. thats about 600 miles away. hmmmmm


100 mph = 6hrs

i could be there in about 7-8 hours. ;p

*packs bags*


----------



## II Callum II

*reminds frost to pack a couple girls*


----------



## rhtips1

Anybody ever in florida partying? I live in panama city florida in the panhandle, if anybody is close to me pm me....i have roll pics on here too, page 13 =)


----------



## BlueLightsAnd

Here i go =X






a few of my roll girls =)





and my girl sheldon =)


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

II Callum II said:
			
		

> *^Houston!  And for the green scorps.....the pink dolphins were way better jebusjoe2003! *



seriously????
pm me info on those pills!!!
and as for the next meeting ...yall have my cell# so hit me up!!


----------



## jebusjoe2003

II Callum II said:
			
		

> *^Houston!  And for the green scorps.....the pink dolphins were way better jebusjoe2003! *



Sweet, I need to find some of those then really soon. 

-j


----------



## jebusjoe2003

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I told her last night when me and her spontaneously took a road trip to Huntsville at 11pm. She said ppl think that only because she was rolling or something. Women 8(
> 
> And I forgot to call jebusjoe last night when I was in town!  *



Had to get up early this morning for school so probably couldn't have gotten together last night anyways.  Hit me up if you're here on a weekend though. 

Oh, and tell her she's wrong ... she's frikken hawt, and I doubt rolling made much difference.

-j


----------



## BestA

This is of a house party we had the other weekend!!


----------



## jebusjoe2003

BestA said:
			
		

> *This is of a house party we had the other weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



w00tw00t for the girl in the back with the black hair in the first pic!

-j


----------



## Frostywars

yeah. nice.


----------



## BestA

> _Original post made by jebusjoe2003_
> *w00tw00t for the girl in the back with the black hair in the first pic!*



haha yea dude shes awsome shes my X but that was like a year ago now shes just a wiked mate who luvs rolling! suks that i broke up wit her 8( stuiped me....


----------



## Frostywars

....so, not still hittin it? wait till shes rolling and bring that up. ;p


----------



## BestA

hehe yea well we are going to digital tomorow and getting hell messed up might be a very very good night.....


----------



## BestA

so frosty think the pics are good enough to appear in ya next movie i got heaps more as well and i getting heaps of pics at digital tomorow i will try get as many hotties as i can!!


----------



## Frostywars

there all good enough.  but more hot girls is always better


----------



## Frostywars

im prolly gonna start working on it this weekend or next wed, wich is my next day off.


----------



## BestA

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *there all good enough.  but more hot girls is always better  *



haha wiked this will give me a mission to do at digital rolling missions are alwas fun!!!


----------



## Frostywars

lol


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *we will man, not this weekend but the weekend of the 17th-19th!!!! *



I talked to my girl and she can't wait for the party so I hope it all works out.  I'll try to get her to bring a friend or two. 

-j


----------



## BlackTom

jebusjoe2003 said:
			
		

> *w00tw00t for the girl in the back with the black hair in the first pic!
> 
> -j *



Word. She is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Xamountofpills

ok the official date for the next party down in the Richmond Area is going to be the weekend 24th-25th!!!! the weekend before this a few of us are going to be out of town and random crap like that!! i will pm everyone as we get closer to the date, everyone pm me asap so i know who to pm with the info!! thanks guys!! we are gonna make this like our first OFFICIAL Houston Bluelighter meet!!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

fkn wrd! lets do this!


----------



## maniia

BestA said:
			
		

> *This is of a house party we had the other weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that killing_time (leigh) in the wig?? How is he??

i'll post tomorrow with piccies from digital tonight in perth - see you there besta!!


----------



## Frostywars

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *ok the official date for the next party down in the Richmond Area is going to be the weekend 24th-25th!!!! the weekend before this a few of us are going to be out of town and random crap like that!! i will pm everyone as we get closer to the date, everyone pm me asap so i know who to pm with the info!! thanks guys!! we are gonna make this like our first OFFICIAL Houston Bluelighter meet!!! *



if my ass is driving to houston, my ass is gonna be rollin when I get there. lol. there will be rollin right? ;p

-Frost


----------



## Larr_E

pinkstarfish said:
			
		

> *   that hottie is me!!! how is everyone out there in tvland? well got to get back to reality...    *



"So, how you doin'?"


----------



## BestA

maniia said:
			
		

> *is that killing_time (leigh) in the wig?? How is he??
> 
> i'll post tomorrow with piccies from digital tonight in perth - see you there besta!! *



haha yea hes one of my best mates but he wont be coming tonight the slack bung!!! haha tonights gona be WIKED!!!!


----------



## maniia

yes it will be!!

tell him to come!! he was the first person i met off bluelight!!


----------



## BlackTom

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *ok the official date for the next party down in the Richmond Area is going to be the weekend 24th-25th!!!! the weekend before this a few of us are going to be out of town and random crap like that!! i will pm everyone as we get closer to the date, everyone pm me asap so i know who to pm with the info!! thanks guys!! we are gonna make this like our first OFFICIAL Houston Bluelighter meet!!! *



Umm..... why the 24th-25th? What happened to the 17th?


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Some people are apparently going to be out of town that weekend.

I already told my girl that we'd do something on the 17th, so if we end up rolling then (which we probably will) we probably won't roll the next weekend (I used to do that; not trying to get into that headspace again ).

-jj


----------



## BlackTom

Who won't be in town on the weekend of the 17th? I'm all up for it. That's my last weekend before I go on hiatus for a while. Of course, I say that now....

Well, whatever. I'll pm/call people when it gets closer to the the 17th and possibly plan something.


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Schweet.

-jj


----------



## Callum*Candikid

Yeah don't even bother PMing me! 
Glad you got ahold of them pinkdolphins I'm getting the same so we'll all be on the same level! Does it have to be BL only?


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Yeah, that's what I tried to PM to VelocideX...PMing you is useless since your name changes every 5m.  One day they'll figure out that it's futile and stop making it hell for the rest of us. 

I haven't gotten ahold of any pink dolphins I'm gonna have to call around and get a nice stockpile going.

-jj


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

i want pink dolphins and now!


----------



## VelocideX

Guys this thread is getting WAY off topic. You're lucky this thread has been allowed to stay in the forum -- it's not strictly related to MDxx use, and it's probably better off in Drug culture anyway. This thread is not for organising your social meetings etc. If you want to do that, try in your regional events/social forum.


----------



## Frostywars

ZEveryone that wants there pics used in my next vid, 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=157805&r=0

post them there. 


thanks.


----------



## pinkstarfish

Larr_E said:
			
		

> *"So, how you doin'?" *



 I'M GOOD HAD A CRAZY WEEKEND 11 HOUR ROLL TIRED....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Xamountofpills

THESE ARE JUST A FEW OF THE PICS FROM OUR TRIP TO SAN MARCOS!!

Zack being retarded!!!





Richard bein a stupid ass!!





Me and my Girl (allie - aka Pinkstarfish)





Group Pic from the barbacue right before we all dropped!!





Another Group pic of us sitting at the BBQ!!!





Group Pic in Dorm room when we were all rolling balls!





Anna and Pina





My Beautiful Girl!!! Love ya Hun!





My Baby Allie and her best friend Anna!!!





Fun weekend guys, im going back up there again next weekend and doing it all again!!


----------



## Callum*Candikid

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *i want pink dolphins and now! *



 Still waiting for mine to come through! X you had em last weekend were they any good? I think we should start off at my club get real crunk and rent a hotel room! Fuck afterhours does that sound like a plan?

Lemme know!


----------



## Xamountofpills

i only had a few of the pink dolphins, i sold them and then the rest of what i had was green scorps again, this batch isnt as good, or maybe that could be the fact that i have rolled 10 weekends in a row 8) !! the ppl i sold them too said they were fucking awesome, better then the green scorps by far, a lot easier comedown too!! 

as for this weekend, im sorry guys im not gonna be here, going back to san marcos, got some business to take care of and im gonna spend the weekend with my girl again!! yall have fun though, we are going clubbin on the next weekend though, the 25th!!


----------



## pinkstarfish

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *THESE ARE JUST A FEW OF THE PICS FROM OUR TRIP TO SAN MARCOS!!
> 
> Zack being retarded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard bein a stupid ass!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Girl (allie - aka Pinkstarfish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic from the barbacue right before we all dropped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Group pic of us sitting at the BBQ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic in Dorm room when we were all rolling balls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna and Pina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Beautiful Girl!!! Love ya Hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Baby Allie and her best friend Anna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun weekend guys, im going back up there again next weekend and doing it all again!! *



 yeah our weekend was very eventful those pics don't show our level of xTc at all ... i took 2 1/2 green scorps and i was peaking for at least 9 1/2 hours the roll lasted 11 hours it was insane but everyone should definatly come to the bluelight party on the 25th in houston ..TX PARTY GIRL haha


----------



## Frostywars

sad thing is i am really thinking of flying down there. I have sunday off. I assume this is all going down sat night right? 

shit, nm. I get off at 6 sat.  and cant get outta that.

 *tear*


----------



## BlackTom

its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!

chris aka xamountofpills


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

for the weekend of the 25th i will be down for anything!!!!!!!
this weekend is too soon


----------



## wildstyleDnB

ill be around houston soon hope to maybe meet some of u guys out an have a fun night or something..sean


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *sad thing is i am really thinking of flying down there. I have sunday off. I assume this is all going down sat night right?
> 
> shit, nm. I get off at 6 sat.  and cant get outta that.
> 
> *tear* *



thats not sad at all lol, come on down we'd love to have ya and whoever else you bring.


----------



## MazDan

You know, this started out as a really cool thread.

Heaps of people from all different cultures and walks of life were posting there pics.

It was almost like a pictorial worldwide E session.

You guys have just trashed it.

Is there any chance that a caring mod could take the time to remove all the crud from this thread so that it can stay alive????

Come on guys..........Veloxide has politely asked u to use your own social forum for this kind of stuff........please show some respect.


----------



## Benefit

Seriously. I've taken a lot of ecstasy over the years too but I still know how to use the PM function.


----------



## kikgirl

Benefit said:
			
		

> *Seriously. I've taken a lot of ecstasy over the years too but I still know how to use the PM function. *



yeah... what they said.


----------



## Xamountofpills

well yall arent helping by adding your stuff in here,  PM us just like you said if you have a problem, your right it has gone a lil downhill but my lil group has posted more pics then anyone else on here and ppl ask questions and make comments about the pics and we respond to those comments. the planning of the meet should have been takin somwhere else, hence the reason i said anyone who was interested in coming needs to PM ME SO I CAN PM THEM BACK WITH ALL THE INFO!!!!


----------



## BlackTom

MazDan said:
			
		

> *You know, this started out as a really cool thread.
> 
> Heaps of people from all different cultures and walks of life were posting there pics.
> 
> It was almost like a pictorial worldwide E session.
> 
> You guys have just trashed it.
> 
> Is there any chance that a caring mod could take the time to remove all the crud from this thread so that it can stay alive????
> 
> Come on guys..........Veloxide has politely asked u to use your own social forum for this kind of stuff........please show some respect. *



If you want it that way, then every post that doesn't contain pictures should be removed. No comments of any kind should be allowed. It'd be a hell of alot easier to sift through the thread to actually find pics.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

comments are fine.  People saying "yeah we are gonna be rolling balls this weekend I cant wait!" "haha you looked so fucked up while you were wiggin out!"  "I know I looked fucked up, I cant wait to roll next weekend!" "where the good pills at? bring some to the party!"

you can use PM's for that function.  Austin City Limits Festival is this weekend.  Come get your mind blown


----------



## pinkstarfish

i'm new to this whole thing and i'm wandering what the problem is...i find it interesting all kinds of people coming together...what are we able to say then? well i guess i need to figure out the pm function what happened to P.L.U.R.  i am definatly not feeling the peace or love...


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

the problem is "Guys this thread is getting WAY off topic. You're lucky this thread has been allowed to stay in the forum -- it's not strictly related to MDxx use, and it's probably better off in Drug culture anyway. _This thread is not for organising your social meetings etc. If you want to do that, try in your regional events/social forum._"

so this isn't a thread for organizing social meetings and what are you doing?

PM is private messages.  there are some buttons above post names click the far left button to PM someone.


----------



## Red Koi

DIGITAL 2004
Bluelight meet






















My rolling buddies and me on the right


----------



## babariba

that's me, with my favourite sunglasses 





some friends


----------



## Vamp

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *



Will somebody make an actual post about this? I might want to drive down to htown - i'm in dallas ;o


----------



## Vamp

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *



will somebody make an actual post aout this? or pm me a lil info on it...


i'm in dallas, might wanna drive to htown for this =P


----------



## Vamp

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *





			
				BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *



will somebody make an actual post aout this? or pm me a lil info on it...


i'm in dallas, might wanna drive to htown for this =P


----------



## Vamp

BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *





			
				BlackTom said:
			
		

> *its gonna have to be the 25th guys!!
> 
> chris aka xamountofpills *



will somebody make an actual post aout this? or pm me a lil info on it...


i'm in dallas, might wanna drive to htown for this =P


----------



## Xamountofpills

damn dude, what the hell, how many times you gonna post the same thing!!?!?!?


----------



## jebusjoe2003

babariba said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's me, with my favourite sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girls  *



Yeah, that last pic is beautiful. You should've posted the one with the girl sitting there with Wild Turkey.


----------



## Frostywars

I need lots more pictures. lol. I have been working on the movie, and I only have about one minute and 15 seconds worth of pictures (this one will have less wrting ), so more pics ppl. ;p


----------



## HoustonzFinest

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *damn dude, what the hell, how many times you gonna post the same thing!!?!?!? *



A greenlighter who is over eager to roll with a buncha strangers!  

*whispers* "narc"


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

^ LMAO! I think that is because of the problem that blueluight was having yesterday. If you notice it says he has no posts which obviously he should have them


----------



## Frostywars

Well. E=XTc 3 Bluelight Ed. Is finished.  3 minutes long.
tell ya what, its cool as fuck seeing a lot of people nation(even world) wide having fun off this drug. 

One problem tho.....I cant host it. all my space is tied up with the first two. and even if they werent, those servers both have a 10meg limit. this file is 12 meg. So, anyone up for hosting?????

for now. I will host it on my Private FTP. Yes its on my computer. Yes that my IP address. I dont care about that shit so dont jump in thinking your some hot shit know it all with breaking news that I am giving out my IP Add. to everyone.

It WILL be slow. I have a cable connection. But I only upload at 80K. and god know how many people will be trying to download this file from me. If you dont like that then wait till someone steps up and host's it for me. 

ftp://xtc:xtc@68.102.22.72/extc3.wmv

(My ftp is kinda buggy sometimes, its better to just use IE (or ftp client) and goto ftp://xtc:xtc@68.102.22.72/ and find the file name extc3.wmv and drag in to your desktop and let it copy. that works the best.)

If it wont work for you. I turned it off.

-Frost


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

what are the names of the songs in that little xtc movie?


----------



## Xamountofpills

Frostywars said:
			
		

> *Well. E=XTc 3 Bluelight Ed. Is finished.  3 minutes long.
> tell ya what, its cool as fuck seeing a lot of people nation(even world) wide having fun off this drug.
> 
> One problem tho.....I cant host it. all my space is tied up with the first two. and even if they werent, those servers both have a 10meg limit. this file is 12 meg. So, anyone up for hosting?????
> 
> for now. I will host it on my Private FTP. Yes its on my computer. Yes that my IP address. I dont care about that shit so dont jump in thinking your some hot shit know it all with breaking news that I am giving out my IP Add. to everyone.
> 
> It WILL be slow. I have a cable connection. But I only upload at 80K. and god know how many people will be trying to download this file from me. If you dont like that then wait till someone steps up and host's it for me.
> 
> ftp://xtc:xtc@68.102.22.72/extc3.wmv
> 
> (My ftp is kinda buggy sometimes, its better to just use IE (or ftp client) and goto ftp://xtc:xtc@68.102.22.72/ and find the file name extc3.wmv and drag in to your desktop and let it copy. that works the best.)
> 
> If it wont work for you. I turned it off.
> 
> -Frost *



hey frosty put that shit back up man, i wanna see it, you said you were using some of our pics, i wanna see it damnit!! hahaha!! anyways hurry and put it back up man, pleeeeeeeaaaaase!!!!!

EDIT: i got it to work, if it wont play for yall try right clicking on the link and saving the target and then d/l it and watch it!!

GREAT VID MAN!!! TONS OF OUR "GROUPS" Pics on there!!!! You even put my favorite picture of my girl allie(pinkstarfish) on there!! props on the vid man!!


----------



## Frostywars

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *hey frosty put that shit back up man, i wanna see it, you said you were using some of our pics, i wanna see it damnit!! hahaha!! anyways hurry and put it back up man, pleeeeeeeaaaaase!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: i got it to work, if it wont play for yall try right clicking on the link and saving the target and then d/l it and watch it!!
> 
> GREAT VID MAN!!! TONS OF OUR "GROUPS" Pics on there!!!! You even put my favorite picture of my girl allie(pinkstarfish) on there!! props on the vid man!! *



lol. thanks. ;p


----------



## Red Koi

I've almost finished something of a similiar project.. along the same lines and with your inspiration frosty...
dont think ill host it though... :/

its a bit too personal to show to the world..  anyway im shy


----------



## Frostywars

Perhaps you should show the OG creater ur rollin vids? ;p


----------



## HoustonzFinest

Not a big fan of techno, especially that last one by scooter! 
Props on the vid though!


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

:: CRIES ::  I'm not smart enough to figure out how to watch this vid!  HELP!


----------



## HoustonzFinest

Offers RubaDubDuckie a lightshow........massage.......vicks?

Do you have windows media player?


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

awwww!  thanks!  I'ma need those later tonight.  planning on rolling all alone.  yeah I do have WMP.


----------



## christinethedork

its funny how a drug that brings people together makes people look so ugly, id want to stay far apart...*tries to remember to stay far away from cameras tonight..*


----------



## *~Chibimunki~*

If you are ugly then your pics'll be ugly, on E or not and vice versa!

Fuckyouverymuch!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

HoustonzFinest said:
			
		

> *Offers RubaDubDuckie a lightshow........massage.......vicks?
> 
> Do you have windows media player? *



winamp > media player


----------



## BestA

*DigitAL*


























yea digital ROCKED!!!!


----------



## Red Koi

BestA!! 
Dude next time we will have to meet up and party like there's no tomorrow!!


----------



## BestA

haha hell yea dude not gona miss ya next time!!!


----------



## rhtips1

hey frost i really wanna see that movie...i'm gonna pm ya and seeif you can help me to see it!


----------



## rhtips1

im the one being kissed


----------



## rhtips1

hey how come my pic didnt show up? I used the IMG button and put in the url from my bluelight gallery pic i wanted to use...help! i have lots of pics to share =)


----------



## HoustonzFinest

BestA! Best fucking rollin face evAr!


----------



## GlassShatters

sunday night, 3 green strawberries. Out of body visual experiences.


----------



## BestA

HoustonzFinest said:
			
		

> *BestA! Best fucking rollin face evAr! *



haha thx dude glad sum one likes it!!


----------



## GSC

This thread is making me wanna roll sooooooooo bad.


----------



## raver954

GSC said:
			
		

> *This thread is making me wanna roll sooooooooo bad. *



i know right....


----------



## stevie2k4

lol well i am, cumin down abit now tho, but can still feel jaw tightning up!!! its all gud


----------



## HoustonzFinest

But it just kicked in an hour ago! 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=159612&r=5


----------



## asmodeus256

Wearin' the "Pimp Hat" :D





Christy and I, on the couch... with Party Monkey giving me a lovely embrace


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

Wide_Eyed_Wog


----------



## Epik

nice pics


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

Wide_Eyed_Wog said:
			
		

> *Wide_Eyed_Wog  *



Damn that's hot!


----------



## The HIGHroller

Best E pic I've ever seen:


----------



## crappybones

woahhhh that girl in the middlleeeee FINEEEE


----------



## Frostywars

The HIGHroller said:
			
		

> *Best E pic I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

that is a bad ass picture. Nice. You take it or what?


----------



## my innerself

The HIGHroller said:
			
		

> *Best E pic I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That photo is fucking cool, all three of them look completely off chops. LOL.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

^^^^^ lolz yeh its fucken sick :D


----------



## Xamountofpills

that dude all the way on the right is like FUCKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

Xamountofpills said:
			
		

> *that dude all the way on the right is like FUCKED!!!!!!!! *


hey did yall take pics from this past weekend?


----------



## crappybones

thats pretty funny man, all getting warped by "the indian magician" ahhhh cant wait to roll tom=)=) PS who is that? guy can anyone claim him as their friend or somthing?


----------



## Zaixon

Hah heres one from my party last weekend




I'm the one just kinda layin across everyone haha


----------



## crappybones

hahahahahahha ROLLIN FACE


----------



## Majortrippz

blah.......


----------



## Red Koi

now that looks like FUN!! 
I can't wait to roll tomorrow!! 
Damn this thread making me ancy!!!!


----------



## Pike

looking at all the pics make you want to 'pop some pills', was about 3 months since last time.. time to do something about it,  i look crazy (psycho) when i roll. =)


----------



## Xamountofpills

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *hey did yall take pics from this past weekend? *



yeah, alex has them


----------



## rollin9

Yea I had fun that night.


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

*Me and my bestest buddy*

These were taken last night 3 hours after taking 1 white swan each.


----------



## bassmasta

this is a picture of me and two friends on mescaline at bonnaroo 2004


----------



## LaLalalipop

I like this picture a lot....


----------



## LaLalalipop

anddddd one more

im the guy...i had a pink eye thing going, but once i started i didnt even feel it


----------



## Korean

LaLalalipop said:
			
		

> *I like this picture a lot.... *



This girl is in heaven
Do it for me too!!


----------



## gurner

im insane!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

^^^ahahahahahaha gurner you look like a crazy serial killer!!!!


----------



## mollyslover9




----------



## phreek

Finally remembered to take a pic of myself.


----------



## Frostywars

ha ha!

Pennies.


----------



## crappybones

lol@! gurnr, are you like late 20s or somthing? for some reason you look like a father man. sorry if that mgiht have slighted you or somthin, dun take it the wrong way for some reason it just gives me the impression


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

i was comeing down in this pic and feeling quite lovely


----------



## gurner

lol me a father man!!!!!!!!!!!! neva
LOL


----------



## UnTouchable84

Wow....Look at this thread i started...it has become so beautifull...In the words of roller girl and yet still one of my favorite songs " I keep on rollin". If you have not heard this song hit me up on aim or msn. 

skylinedreams84 - AIM
bigjoe_42002@hotmail.com


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

UnTouchable84 said:
			
		

> *Wow....Look at this thread i started...it has become so beautifull...In the words of roller girl and yet still one of my favorite songs " I keep on rollin". If you have not heard this song hit me up on aim or msn.
> 
> skylinedreams84 - AIM
> bigjoe_42002@hotmail.com *


what kind of song is it?


----------



## HoustonzFinest

Trance Addict Htx said:
			
		

> *i was comeing down in this pic and feeling quite lovely
> *



Looking quite lovely too I might add!


----------



## BestA

UnTouchable84 said:
			
		

> *Wow....Look at this thread i started...it has become so beautifull...In the words of roller girl and yet still one of my favorite songs " I keep on rollin". If you have not heard this song hit me up on aim or msn.
> 
> skylinedreams84 - AIM
> bigjoe_42002@hotmail.com *



yea wiked job on this thread untouchable but have you put any pics in here yet?? every ones done hell good and we got some wiked pics in here but keep them coming!!!!!!!

and yea wouldn't mind hearing that song!


----------



## UnTouchable84

if i can figure out how to host it..or if someone wants to host it for me...

I will get pics up soon. Just video taped a lil bit of us 2 weeks ago. I think we are ROLLerskating this weekend so i will get a camera fo sho.


----------



## PGTips

Upload any pictures you have to the Bluelight Gallery (link on the top right of this page) and then just link from there


----------



## UnTouchable84

ok ok..since you all have been waiting for my picture..here it is.






ok so its a drawing of me...but that is what i look like when im ROLLerskating. haha. Seriously though i will get a pic up soon of me...a real pic.


----------



## n_Ovis

sorry, this took too long, been trying to figure out the camera for about 3-4 rolls now. Always toooo fuct up. 

some pics from the party: 

http://www.athenasdemise.com/roll party.htm


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

^^ 1 question.... how old is "keebler" cos he looks to be about 13 ive never seen someone so fucked in my life, honestly made me feel sick . A person thats 6 foot under for 12 months would look to be in better condition then that 8(


----------



## n_Ovis

hey buddy, "keebler" is a girl, and shes 19, which is older then you.

And furthermore, Special K is 17, Im 18, Flagella is 19, so keep your cock pocket shut.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

yep sorry for the misunderstanding didnt mean to diss your friend. but can you honestly say that she looks 19 in that pic?


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

yeah she definitely looks 19, she might be short but doesn't look like a kid at all, not even in the slightest.


----------



## spoonman

...who the fuck cares really


----------



## Epik

rofl that is funny shit. wide eyed wog, what you said was so hilarious, so mean but like you really had no intentions on starting shit haha


----------



## micromouse

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/carolynandirollingface.JPG
here's a picture of one of my best friends and i rolling face, rolling with her is a blast, always up till the sun comes up


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

Rolling with girls is awesome^


----------



## Cookiequeen

Us on a night out


----------



## LaLalalipop

this is me rollin at a Lisa Lashes party, getting my boob signed by the sexy Miss Lashes herself! Had a great time at the party, what fun...

http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17937&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

should have had her sign it with you tongue j/k


----------



## aurabender

My God what a great post! Most i have smiled and laughed in a while. Does ANYONE else fine the Tron photo early on hilarious!


----------



## bipolair

micromouse said:
			
		

> *http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/carolynandirollingface.JPG
> here's a picture of one of my best friends and i rolling face, rolling with her is a blast, always up till the sun comes up *


you look EXACTLY the same as my friend when is rollindg balls, you guys are look-a-like


----------



## micromouse

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/werd.JPG
rolling on the night before halloween.  i was jesus and my friend was a nun
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/nunandjesus.JPG


----------



## Frostywars

micromouse said:
			
		

> *http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/werd.JPG
> rolling on the night before halloween.  i was jesus and my friend was a nun
> http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/858730/nunandjesus.JPG *



Jesus the stoner. ;p lol


----------



## Lynchx

me and my homegirl at the club rollin face


----------



## HoustonzFinest

^Damn, we get kicked out here for taking our shirts off! 

Cute girl!


----------



## Lynchx

damn the club I go to "nation" in wash dc we can wear whatever n do whatever


----------



## HoustonzFinest

^Open one of those here and it'll be ghettofest! 

I like classy anyway, who the hell want's to be bumping into a bunch of shirtless sweaty guys?


----------



## Lynchx

well its a rave club to of course its gonna be whatevr


----------



## beanpoophead




----------



## Lynchx

haha now them pupils look spacey


----------



## Red Koi

HaHaHaHa
To be wherever your mind was in that photo looks like a LOT of fun


----------



## MagickalKat777

HoustonzFinest said:
			
		

> *^Damn, we get kicked out here for taking our shirts off! *



Sounds like shitty clublife to me.

One of the best parts of rolling balls is getting up close and personal on the dance floor!


----------



## Lynchx

hell ya most def!


----------



## beanpoophead

Red Koi said:
			
		

> *HaHaHaHa
> To be wherever your mind was in that photo looks like a LOT of fun  *



i wish i could remember where my mind was

that night brought my love for the  "rave" scene back


----------



## Lynchx

rave scene lur:


----------



## HoustonzFinest

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *Sounds like shitty clublife to me.
> 
> One of the best parts of rolling balls is getting up close and personal on the dance floor!  *



Well it's kinda ghetto so if someone takes their shirt off it usually means they're gonna fight!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

when I was 16


----------



## beanpoophead

Lynchx said:
			
		

> *rave scene lur: *



bahahaha

im like the ultimate un-kandi kid, un-plur "raver" ever

i awoke the day after that party with "kandi kid bracelets" on and iw as like WTF NO! and took them off

....

special note: i have nothing aganist kandi kid, PLUR-buddies, many of my friends were/are/will always be kandi kids and i LOVEthem. its just my personal chocie to not be one lol.


----------



## expEri mEntal

This was after plugging some mdma crystals in Thailand without knowing the dose as I dont speak Thai, stupid but intensely enjoyable.


----------



## spoonman

holy shit dude you look like your stuggling to sustain life


----------



## expEri mEntal

I was very battered. I didn't appreciate the dose I was taking. That was only one caplet as well. I brought it at the full moon party in Thailand it was dark,  I was drunk and only expected it to be .2g at the most or a dud. Little did i know.  Even though I look like shit I can assure I was having a great time.
Saying that though that photo scares me somewhat and I do not wish to get in that state again.


----------



## gonzo.pete

One of my better gurning faces,i've got some absolute classics on old skool camera film of random background strangers.

Its great when you get your pictures developed and noticed some totally mashed loony in the background that you didn't see before.


----------



## vancbc

Holy smokes expEri mEntal!!!!!  If I had seen that pic before I ever tried E, I never would have tried it to this day!  That is brutal.


----------



## loca

So embarassing, i look like a demon in this pic LOL... i can't keep my eyes normal when i roll... and this happens every time, unless it's a really really weak pill. 
Oh well as you can see i was having a great time! Bring on the pupils! :D

**edit**

this one is also funny :D


----------



## The HIGHroller

^^WOW! Those are some big pupils Lauryn. What are you doing on here anyways?


----------



## loca

oh damn!! LOL i didn't know you frequented these boards  

I know they're pretty mad aren't they? Gotta love it! LOL And ta is down so i decided to check out other stuff and happened to remember i became a member here last october... decided maybe it was about time i started posting :D


----------



## The HIGHroller

loca said:
			
		

> *oh damn!! LOL i didn't know you frequented these boards
> *



I won't tell if you don't.


----------



## xx_mx.missile_xx

lol, prom, back at the hotel. a night to remember indeed...i was alittle spaced at that moment tho...


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

damn loca, talk about getting gaffled! 

and whoevers "you look like you're barely sustaining life" comment was fucking GOLDEN :D


----------



## BestA

yea yea ministry of sound


----------



## loca

lol i know... believe me i hate more than anyone to see pics of me after a night out dropping. Saying it's embarassing would not suffice to describe my state of mind when i see them.

Btw, i might add, i was on a half a pill, a whole is not necessary to make my eyes look like that


----------



## Talo

Here is me (with the orange shirt) with some friends in Buenos Aires, Argentina... GREAT CITY!!!


----------



## Talo

More pic's... from CHILE, my country


----------



## Talo

This is Tiesto in SANTIAGO-CHILE


----------



## Talo

last new year back in CHILE... we have good pills in south america...


----------



## Talo

Me, again, in Buenos Aires... that's really a fucking city... they party from monday to monday and they're always fucked up...


----------



## sput

**sniff sniff**

Yeah, this one is me.  Here goes my shame.


----------



## Frostywars

wow. havent checked the E forums for a while. looks like the picture thread is still going strong. lol. Makes me want to add to my XTC vids I made.




accually. havent rolled in a while. hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## micromouse

here is a pic of Alameda and i rolling friday night. http://community.webshots.com/photo/229123956/229124890DIYXCz  took the rolls on top of some beer xanax and kpins, i dont remember an hour or so of the nite and there are a bunch of events that are quite hazy.  still had fun, but i probaly won't roll drunk anymore.

i dont even know when this was taken... i bet i was feeling good.http://community.webshots.com/photo/229123956/229124915YSpMMI


----------



## Ez_PrInCeSs

haha at the Earthcore Rave in counrty Vic, Aus... haha i dnt like ma look lolz


----------



## dminus

DANG these pics make me wanna take some pills soo bad....whose up for droping tonight lol!@!!!


----------



## joannie_mhm

yeah i dont know how to put the pic in here, but try here:
www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19842&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## BestA

here are sum pics from sci fi pretty messed up...


----------



## pzykiq

lol back in the days. 









Notice how the hands ontop of the TV somehow makes it look real symbolic. Weird coincidence.


----------



## Lola96

These are from July... the last time that I rolled. can you believe it?


----------



## throwitallaway

I want to get to know you lola. Sexy thing!


----------



## Lola96

thanks sweetie


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

*My first night at the club.*






^^^ Me and my new buddy^^^






^^^This is the homeless bum that I talked to for 15 mins, out in an almost empty parking lot at 3 am alone. haha, everytime I think about that I just keep sayin'...DAMN I WAS ROLLIN" HARD!


----------



## TheHitMan

And in those 15 minutes I bet he was wondering how to roll you hard!


----------



## Lola96

hahahaha that's hilarious... did you give him a hug too?


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

Naw, but I gave him 4 dollars!


----------



## Lola96

Wow... he could buy a happy meal with that cash!!

k, sorry guys. I'm done threadjacking.


----------



## k1ley4evr

LOLAAA!!!! guess who!


----------



## C10H12N20

RubaDubDuckie,

How about sharing a roll with him... Maybe he would decide to get a job after that...


----------



## sonicnature

Lola96 - You have the most gorgeous facial features  Great photos..


----------



## nuke

*Re: My awesome Glasses*



			
				RubaDubDuckie said:
			
		

>


----------



## Lola96

k1ley4evr said:
			
		

> *LOLAAA!!!! guess who! *




Duuuuuuuuuude what the hell.... you're on bluelight, holy shit!!!!


chitown love for Kiley


----------



## Lola96

sonicnature said:
			
		

> *Lola96 - You have the most gorgeous facial features  Great photos.. *



Thanks sweetheart! You made my day!


----------



## gothfaery3

me and my friend ashley...she was sober.  Im in the blue (with the blue hair  )
We were beyond fucked.


----------



## sonicnature

Lola96 said:
			
		

> *Thanks sweetheart! You made my day! *



You're more than welcome


----------



## MagickalKat777

> me and my friend ashley...she was sober.





> We were beyond fucked.



Explain how this paradox can actually occur in reality?


----------



## CloudEx

Here's me.  I just took this pic tonight.  My roommate and I try to look all serious, it makes us laugh. :D


----------



## BestA

gothfaery3 said:
			
		

> *me and my friend ashley...she was sober.  We were beyond fucked.
> *



yea i dun understand....... 8( 8)


----------



## MidNite Star

*Me*


----------



## Addy

how do i upload a pic?  Want to share as im in process of.......

Addy


----------



## paradoxcycle

Addy said:
			
		

> *how do i upload a pic?  Want to share as im in process of.......
> 
> Addy *



The same way you uploaded your photos to the gallery, just use the IMG tag to link it.


----------



## Jewfolife16

*Me and My girlfriend!*

This is my girlfriend and me on E at a few raves (the pics where i'm wearing the flurecent yellow shirt... i was on a lot of ket too. haha fun night


----------



## pizzaman

.


----------



## Xque

*Re: Me*



			
				MidNite Star said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up with that depressed look on your face? Doesn't look very ecstasy-like if you get my drift.


----------



## Tangier




----------



## iBlZ4

*alasdairm... holy shit!*

Dude, I know you posted it a long time ago.. like, 5 months or something. but still. that picture with the green stripey shirt?  I got that shirt too, at a fucking thrift store!!  wow... I didn't know anyone else in the world had it...


----------



## km267

rolling the night after new years...


----------



## itwasntme

Nope, I do not have tits in real life..


----------



## Mav

Heres me after my 8 day bender of hallucinogens and stimulants, at the time I was rolling after 4 pills over the day. But alas I passed out yarg.
And I was covered in crap...


----------



## Smooth_Roller

me after a fun night


----------



## chemicalwasteland

cracked out and wacked out


----------



## darko_e

me on the left at earthcore 2004, i have some real real bad ones but i'll keep them in the vault


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

*rolling*


----------



## Xplicit

Ahhhhhh.......the thread that wouldn't die!


----------



## bikki_muncher69

Im really fucked up in this one8(


----------



## Alameda

pictures from rolling on new years with my friends.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/246642521/246644103bRZUbI
http://community.webshots.com/photo/246642521/246644315PiwTQu
http://community.webshots.com/photo/246642521/246644315PiwTQu
http://community.webshots.com/photo/246642521/246643694MfBNju


----------



## h-90

Mav: That picture is hilarious


----------



## Sirob_leroi

this extremely battered... The most extreme battered lol


----------



## Halo 99

me and 2 mates at godspeed


----------



## bikki_muncher69

Hahaha HALO 99 very nice pic u guys looked peaking off your heads nice one dude!


----------



## drgreenthumb00

dreamzzz u r a cutie. i would love to roll with u, come to boston


----------



## tenderjuice

oops!


----------



## evilsash




----------



## bikki_muncher69

> 2oclockbeanfiend: when the dred hat comes out, u know its on



LOL


----------



## mTowncLa55ic

halo99..that is the funniest rollin pic evar!!! hehe


----------



## evilsash

im the guy


----------



## -=-=matty-jay=-=-

me and my friends met these guys dressed in santa costumes... i was so happy


----------



## sonicnature

^^ Go the Aussies


----------



## sonicnature

couldnt agree more 

here are 5 of us, all rolling around xmas time 04


----------



## micromouse

here are some pics from a roll party my friends and i had to celebrate coming back to school.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/254901609/254903406xmlrOG - gf and i
http://community.webshots.com/photo/254901609/254903303NZHRWt - my friend lucjo with his robocop gun.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/254901609/254903501ydzxDA - notice the blue in my friend's nose(far right)
http://community.webshots.com/photo/254901609/254903002jjCOdi -


----------



## twippa

New years pink CU's


----------



## evilsash

im in black on the bottom


----------



## Hypnotik1




----------



## bipolair

hahaha


----------



## UnTouchable84

HELL MOTHA FUCKIN YA...MY THREAD WILL NEVER DIE!!! KEEP ON ROLLIN....umm...uhhh ROLLERS!


----------



## MagickalKat777

There is this one, don't remember this pic at all, haha






Im workin on getting the rest of mine uploaded to my gallery, then more will come.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Here's the rest:

My birthday... hella long hair at the time, Im in the black Flogging Molly shirt... I ate like 11 pills that night... A big group of my friends, only one wasn't gone as fuck, lmao
















Me on the comedown from the night that I posted before along with my friends...


----------



## CrimsonDreams

I'm on the left  This was about a year ago or so at White Out in Seattle.






This was at Lucky Charms, last March in Seattle. That's me on the left, Stephanie, and Danny. ^_^






And this was at Divalicious 4, the day after Christmas 2003  Me, Stephanie, and Corey.


----------



## panty

Some of you cops are terrible actors...


----------



## Sl33p3r

hhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OsNApArAvEr

lucky charms 2 and diva 4 were sick!  I just wish they had lucky charms 2 at a bigger venue that club sucked to packed.


----------



## OsNApArAvEr

me on the right at freak night 8 n seattle on halloween 2004.  I was on 2 dolphins at the time.






 me on the far right after my 3rd dolphin.  Pretty fucked.


----------



## Sl33p3r

im on the left.....other friend wuz drunk...i know i know im young..15 lol

cant tell that much but my pupils were huge....well u can tell kinda


----------



## CrimsonDreams

OsNApArAvEr said:
			
		

> *lucky charms 2 and diva 4 were sick!  I just wish they had lucky charms 2 at a bigger venue that club sucked to packed. *



I know  I sat on my ass most of the time, since every time I stood up it was either move with the crowds of people going here or there, or get shoved outta the way 

I sat in gum at Lucky Charms, too >.<;


----------



## MagickalKat777

Wow, NYE. The second most fucked-up I've EVER been. Only reason I don't say THE most fucked up is because I wasn't moaning at the top of my lungs that night. For those who can't tell, I'm on the left. 

Took 2 blue puppies (goo-goo dolls) and 2 orange maples that night. I was only on 1 maple and one puppy when that pic was taken.


----------



## Conkermon

this is me @ a rave in london, popped 2 aj's (armani jeans methinks) and was gurning like a mofo, anyways cant see tha massiveness of my pupils but you can kinda see the whites of my eyes as they were rolled into the back of me head, most fooked ive been but then again ive only dropped 3 times.


----------



## -=-=matty-jay=-=-

this was at MAYHEM in queensland AUS..... fantabulous nite out


----------



## -=-=matty-jay=-=-

im second from the left... SUMMER FIELD DAYZE 2005... queensland AUS.... no btter place to be absolutely chopped


----------



## esmokah

your pupils got nothing on mine!


----------



## smoove.

Look at my pupils :D

http://www.imageupload.org//images/bnLcxn.jpg


----------



## itwasntme

esmokah : wow, and WOW


----------



## Psychodonovan

That glowstick picture is awesome


----------



## Lola96

That's me right after I peaked. I was getting up to wash my face and ran into that guy in the hallway. We went to high school together. Wow.





Thank GOD for colored contacts. My pupils were sooo fuckin huge, even the next day.


----------



## 4theluvofE

Coming up...


----------



## Jewfolife16

4theluvofE said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up... *



hmm shes a fox :D


----------



## CowGirl225

whats with her butter teefers


----------



## toad420

me @ Hulla last weekend, starts singing Scott Brown-"Probably Taking Drugs"


----------



## rollthatrack

*hippie flipin'*

this was last night's experiment, shrooms and x

after some of my own spinning...

beats of choice were:  Tiësto - In Search Of Sunrise III

plur


----------



## letic

we were all rolling..im the one in the middle. that was a fun night. first time rolling in a while.


----------



## joannie_mhm

me right after snorting a comedown pill on sat nite. not sure why my chin looks so out of proportion.


----------



## itwasntme

> me right after snorting a comedown pill on sat nite. not sure why my chin looks so out of proportion.


The answers in the question!


----------



## en3rgy

off of a couple of blue d & g's


----------



## Buuts

lol this is my mate (on the Right)  that always looks off his face when hes had a few...


----------



## porslyn

<img src="http://www.freephotoserver.com/files/img2435483_12344947.jpg"> Ha!


----------



## porslyn

this one worked.. woot


----------



## BestA

heres a few from Summa Dazy in good old perth im the one in da red shirt!!!!


----------



## letic

i hope you drank alot of water because damn! you were pretty sweaty!


----------



## meekamoo

hehe...  little variation to the normal pictures...

i took a pic of a spongebob toy my friend has...






and did some photoshop editing  hehe...






[edit] the thunda.com logo is a company that works at all the parties here to take pictures [/edit]


----------



## I Care Because You Do

thats me in the lower left corner, rolling my balls off watching raiden and mayhem :D


----------



## *Ireland*

I cant find my pic i posted a few months ago! Were they deleted?


----------



## Chik.

Well i am actually on acid and e here.


----------



## Chik.

^Scary huh.


----------



## Red Koi

BestA that was one insane afternoon!! 
Im going to frame that picture of em you and plur and put it on my wall!!


----------



## Xque

Chik. said:
			
		

> *^Scary huh. *



You look pretty confused on the second picture:D


----------



## Bigstar

BestA said:
			
		

> *heres a few from Summa Dazy in good old perth im the one in da red shirt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's an awesome tattoo that your mate has on his arm!


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

me on two blue men:


----------



## lanie!

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *Went out last weekend.....
> http://server6.uploadit.org/files/AlphaNumeric-Alpha1.jpg
> I'm the guy directly above the words "Photos by". Not too bad (considering the state I was in) and then my mate sent me this :
> http://server6.uploadit.org/files/AlphaNumeric-Alpha2.jpg
> Pulling a nice face there right infront of the camera guy.  *



Is that in Escape in Swansea?!


----------



## PGTips

Yes, god knows how you managed to recognise it.


----------



## itwasntme

From the Opera House in Bournemouth...





Quite a respectable gurn there, for myself...  (Spiky dude, btw)


----------



## SIM-1

This is my boy friend, He believes he is the pillmaster!


----------



## bipolair

loolll hahaha I would like to see him pilling hard at a party in that outfit

and lev, I like the girl on the right :D


----------



## sp00nix

^--- yes, you are right... that's the way to go to your funeral! Don't you know you can't regulate your body temp under the influence of ecstasy? And with DXM, you're pores close up, so  your ability to sweat ceases... could you imagine being so hot, and needing to sweat out the heat, but being unable to do so? that's like boiling a hotdog for too long, eventually it explodes... 

X + DXM = very dangerous...

plus DXM is hell on your liver (it is fun though ;-)

be careful!

read that Drug FAQs!


----------



## VICKZ+INHALER

sp00nix said:
			
		

> *
> X + DXM = very dangerous...
> *



all drugs are dangerous i thought


----------



## evilsash

gangsta lol


----------



## sp00nix

i guess i'm too old school... one time i was snorting coke and had a beer... never more than 1 beer on coke though... i'm too sketch about mixing that shit... talk about paranoid when it comes to mixing anything!


----------



## e5th3r

<img src="http://storage.msn.com/s1pZ8pl_R1n1zH0JtP_zINToSaZugtPTRZV_uxWOa5ESyt0eFZAfVogg21X5Tg1R04H1OY1_79fLAFdJAzL9pyw/00.jpg?MdToken=922305125018511">

u cant see my pupils.. because i have dark brown eyes.. but believe me.. they were pretty big


----------



## sp00nix

^---- In case you didn't notice, the link's broken  

Here's a fix:

http://storage.msn.com/s1pZ8pl_R1n1...9fLAFdJAzL9pyw/00.jpg?MdToken=922305125018511

After clicking the link, the picture wont show up. You need to take out the %20 (shown in red) in the URL of the new window...
http://storage.msn.com/%20s1pZ8pl_R1n...922305125018511


----------



## e5th3r

aww thanks hun!!


----------



## kindbudz4me

This is a pic of me the wife and our best rollin friendz at Tiesto at the Redzone in c-bus


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

sp00nix said:
			
		

> *^--- yes, you are right... that's the way to go to your funeral! Don't you know you can't regulate your body temp under the influence of ecstasy? And with DXM, you're pores close up, so  your ability to sweat ceases... could you imagine being so hot, and needing to sweat out the heat, but being unable to do so? that's like boiling a hotdog for too long, eventually it explodes...
> 
> X + DXM = very dangerous...
> 
> plus DXM is hell on your liver (it is fun though ;-)
> 
> be careful!
> 
> read that Drug FAQs! *



Lol he drank like half a 40oz of 7% beer too.


----------



## Kastr0

is it just me, or is 90% of the chics in these photo's FUCKING SEXY?!?!


----------



## swifty

I reckon chicks always look sexier when they're pilling, dunno why...


----------



## [S]alvatore

All in the eyes......


----------



## Smokeydreams

woo motherfuckers


----------



## MagickalKat777

Damn... I don't think my pupils can even get THAT dilated. Wow.

And good choice on the pillowcase, have the whole bed set? LOL. I have it in my room... well actually, on the floor right now since my best friend and I had a little roll party. :D


----------



## itwasntme

Kastr0 said:
			
		

> *is it just me, or is 90% of the chics in these photo's FUCKING SEXY?!?! *


I'm glad somebody finally said that..


----------



## MagickalKat777

I agree Kastr0... and I'm supposed to be gay!

Gotta love e and the ability to make people bi. LOL


----------



## Smokeydreams

Yeah... I love bi people... might be because i am one... idk...lol and yes I have the WHOLE bed set too... I love it... but mine is on the floor... cuse.. i don't really remember why lol


----------



## SIM-1

Here it goes, I sure hope the cops arent watching this thread..... Ha ha.


----------



## stz

my innerself said:
			
		

> *That photo is fucking cool, all three of them look completely off chops. LOL. *



right guy: OMFG IT REALLY IS GOD

left guy: wow i never thought experiencing his presence would be so serene

middle girl: ohhh...

uhm edit, this post was ment for this pic:


----------



## indelibleface

I'm on MDE. Fear!


----------



## esmokah

i think everyone looks "sexier" when your pilling, and i don't even mean this in a sexual way.  i don't mean it to sound like i'm bi or gay either.  i call good looking people like i see em.  when i look at myself in a mirror when i'm flying i usually think "damn, i'm really fuckin hot!"

once i come down i think "man, i feel like shi..."



			
				swifty said:
			
		

> *I reckon chicks always look sexier when they're pilling, dunno why... *


----------



## MagickalKat777

Wow Indelible, MDE did that to you? Must be nice.


----------



## esmokah

Psychodonovan said:
			
		

> *That glowstick picture is awesome *



thanks, it's a favorite of mine too!  i don't think it could have turned out any better if we staged it.

for some reason, it seems like i always have a camera malfunction when a good picture opportunity arises. it's gotta be something other than coincidence.  i bet it's happened to quite a few posters here too


----------



## indelibleface

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *Wow Indelible, MDE did that to you? Must be nice.  *



Haha, well. I was happy. But, very tired and spacey too. It made me want to sleep. I really dislike MDE. But, it was what I had. I made the best of it. Any of the MDMA variants can be great, even MDE. As long as you convince yourself you're going to have a good time, you always do. Obviously I'd choose MDMA over MDE anyday, given a choice.


----------



## meekamoo

well this is me at a lisa lashes party here in cape town at thunder city (its me on the right)

that was about 4 GOOD pills...... i look a *lot* worse than i felt! *honest*

i cant believe i look that bad.........


----------



## Blue_Phlame

beautiful..... rofl


----------



## MagickalKat777

VERY nice!


----------



## merm

the picture looks a little distorted cuz i was moving my jaw i think...


----------



## swifty

^^^ I know the answer to this one, meth + pills = 1 sexy lady...


----------



## MagickalKat777

^^

Ummm... yeah, if you say so. *rolls eyes*

Meth + pills equals a heart attack with no love and a hellacious comedown IMO but to each their own I guess.


----------



## swifty

sounds like someone had a hard weeked and is going through that 'hellacious' comedown now eh, or maybe you're just pissed cos you don't look like this...


----------



## MagickalKat777

I definitely had a hard weekend. And a hard week.

But I've never thought that meth and pills was something all that fun, it kills most of the euphoria for me and a few others that I know and just makes you so cracked-out that you want to kill yourself.

And no, I'm not pissed about not looking like her. I'd blow my brains out if I woke up in the morning and had turned female, thank you.


----------



## swifty

fucken chill out, I was making a joke and paying someone a compliment, which neither was directed at you, nor did you need to make comment on it.


----------



## MagickalKat777

"sounds like someone had a hard weeked and is going through that 'hellacious' comedown now eh, or maybe you're just pissed cos you don't look like this..."

I didn't see a lol, an emoticon or anything else in there. Sorry if I misinterpreted it, seemed like an attack to me.


----------



## dreamzzz

MagickalKat777: seemed like u were attacking me personally for doin meth and pills at the same time.
thanks for your opinion, but that night was actually the first date i had with the love of my life.. so i dont know where your idea of "no love" is coming from. i had a very loving night. and very fun too.
and as for the comedown, no different to the comedowns i normally have from pills alone.

why attack me? its not like i wrote "OMG METH AND PILLS TOGETHER IS REALLY FUN GO OUT AND TRY IT"
i just put my picture there and said what i was on.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I was never attacking you. I was rather calling off of experience of myself and friends I know with that particular combination. Blah, I never meant to start any drama... I was being pretty sarcastic but I guess it didn't come out right. I'll go put myself in time-out now...


----------



## itwasntme

Stop bickering, I *really* need more pictures of dreamzzz


----------



## MagickalKat777

LOL - I will agree, she is hot.


----------



## Xplicit

I agree too, she is beautiful.  Seems like she would be a really nice person as well.    I never post on BL after dropping.  I try to wait a few days so that I'm in my right mind & don't say something that I didn't mean.


----------



## merm

that girl is cute


----------



## itwasntme

In the slightly changed words of Bill Hicks, "We males don't mean to sound pervy, but we are, so that's how it comes out."

Ok, I confused myself with the entire male race again.  Shoot me


----------



## merm

my friend...she was rolling for the first time


----------



## merm

the same friend and i...


----------



## merm

me on the come down


----------



## merm

me when i was on ice and rolling


----------



## swifty

^^ I can totally relate to that face!!!


----------



## swifty

In the 'E'vent of not having any pics of my own I've found these at the website of a club I frequent.... I hehehe, they look pretty well pilled out to me!!!


----------



## merm

> swifty ^^ I can totally relate to that face!!!






my face is pretty fucked up looking there.. id been rollin hard that night


----------



## Semtex

^^^ LOL yip i can definitely relate to that face... too many times.... 

good one


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Hehe there are some priceless pictures in here %) 
I love the gurns & ladies involved with x
I'll post one as soon as I figure out how to work with devices when out of it(I even leave my cellphone at home now, I just forget I'm holding it and I loose it/break it)


----------



## swifty

^^^ ..... I can totally relate to that too... God I must be a fucken mess when I roll!!


----------



## Sprinklervibes

nvm


----------



## powerpuff

Uggggghhhh.. 

Didn't sleep for 36 hours and lots of drugs. 8(


----------



## meekamoo

wow, you dont look bad at all.... by the description was expecting something bad..


----------



## czechmafia

Man i felt so depressed today then i started looking at these pics and im soo happy ahhh rollin  memories


----------



## itwasntme

If thats you looking bad............ :D


----------



## xtc-couple

Sorry this might be a bit off topic.  But can anyone tell me the name of or a web site to get these lights at???

I really appreacite the help on this one.  I gotta get these for the next after hours party.

Thanks!!!

XTC-COUPLE


----------



## itwasntme

Best. Picture. Ever


----------



## CANDYperfumeGURL

Here is me with a bobby pin on my nose! LoL





Here is me acting a fool...





That's all for now! I will post more soon =)


----------



## swifty

Sprinklervibes said:
			
		

> *nvm *



what does n v m stand for, please pardon my cyber ignorance...


----------



## Tiesto

nvm = nevermind


----------



## sabo308

dreamzzz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth + pills *



For the first second I looked at this pic, I thought it was tara reid.


----------



## sabo308

Lev said:
			
		

> *Stop bickering, I *really* need more pictures of dreamzzz  *



Thats for sure!!!


----------



## powerpuff

At sublime & on top of the world (someone pass the lipgloss)


----------



## Kandy K

OK chumps you guys asked for it...  I'll post pics I've taken at raves and clubs and what not, and I wear colored contacts so you guys can't see my dilated pupils.  Which doesn't matter anyways because I have dark brown eyes, it's hard to see my pupils.  But anyways at TAO I got this frat guy (who was rolling) to let me stick a vibrator in his mouth, and that was the best rolling experience of my life HAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Cookiequeen

you have amazing hair! I am super jealous!


----------



## Kandy K

aww thanks my dear, hehe i think thats just my asian genes


----------



## montana

..


----------



## NastyNate420

> _Originally posted by RubaDubDuckie _
> *I live in Garland!  (also DFW area) *


 
DFW here also mayne....haha we should all get together 


heres one of me rollin my balls off...


----------



## Talo

*The day I knew I could fly*

ok, here i am at the Tiesto in Concert DVD release party... it was definitely an unforgettable night (my first time on hippie-flip)

PS: for those who don't know... hippie-flip = e + shrooms


----------



## camo

ya'll look like a bunch of freaks all doped up and shit.


----------



## Pillish

^^^Then why are you on this site this is for everyone who enjoys doing it and shit and they probably like looking doped up. So no 1 wants 2 hear you talkin shit about E cuz this is a site for the E-tards! Biatch! LOL


----------



## Kandy K

You kind sir are a fucking fizzle.


----------



## Pillish

Im still rollin hard whenever and wherever  and with whoever im in love with it and its in love with me I LOVE E! LOL

Camo Hates E everyone point and laugh LoL!


----------



## Kandy K

I wasn't talking about you, i was referring to camo "the hater"


----------



## Pillish

i c the E-hater lol cool!


----------



## BUFFBOY

dreamzzz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth + pills *





will you go out with me ?


----------



## Pillish

LOL thats the shit right thurr i dont even care thats funny as hell. Dreamzzz go out with the guy thats funny as hell puts ur pic and ask u out thats cool!


----------



## tripmonk

*lol*

8(


----------



## brad126

lmao....... where can I get some of those??


----------



## NastyNate420

camo said:
			
		

> *ya'll look like a bunch of freaks all doped up and shit. i can't believe i used to do that crap. *



lmao, does anyone give 2 shits about what you think? haha, i know i don't


----------



## NastyNate420

*Re: lol*

tripmonk- lmao hahaha holy shit that pic is awesome!!!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

OMFG!! LMAO! tripmonk, you kinda look like a Robot Mr. Bean! damn dude, what were you on??!? 
HAHAHAHA
Props for the pic


----------



## phreek

The pillow was a Christmas present from my friends and I've found iPods are great for e-tards. It's like theme music where ever your adventure takes you.


----------



## baruch

This is me at Infected Mushroom at Metro.

Rolling off my face!


----------



## swifty

^^^ Fucken classic


----------



## zag0r

about 6am @ two tribes melbourne '05.


----------



## drug related

man i wish this pic was more clear.   my eyes are blue, not black...






in the gallery you can zoom in and tell how blown they were a little better.


----------



## Pillish

This thread kicks ass cuz everyone is rollin their ass off and thats cool! Peace Out!


----------



## phreek

Pillish said:
			
		

> *This thread kicks ass cuz everyone is rollin their ass off and thats cool! Peace Out!   *



ROFL


----------



## UnTouchable84

Damn this was a good idea...GO ME!


----------



## meekamoo

LOL yea its even funnier when you can look at everyone etarded and say to yourself "naaa i dont look as bad as him/her' then you sit and think and realize... fuck... i DO look that bad.


----------



## stevie2k4

this is me and me friend at a local nightclub! i look the worst lol. im on the right


----------



## stevie2k4

same night same place! still lookin bad haha!!  i had 3 O's that night!


----------



## stevie2k4

same as my 2 other posts! wkd night it was. all 3 of us were on them!!


----------



## stevie2k4

me with a bottle of alcopops! my jaw always tightens up so bad that it looks like i wanna kiss somebody lol.


----------



## stevie2k4

this is the week before the pics above! me pals 20th i think it was. this time my eyes are wider not closing like my last pics! im on the left btw everybody above my mate in the black!


----------



## stevie2k4

heres me and my gd friend a day b4 my bday! i had one eye brow because it got shaved when i was in amsdam lol. only me and me pal on the left were on them. the one in the middle only drinks and is near his 30's!!


----------



## stevie2k4

im on the right. my friend on the left it was his 18th. we had just gotten in and we popped 1 loveheart each after a nightout down the town! wkd night! we talked bout sum very personal stuff


----------



## Kandy K




----------



## Blue_Phlame

I like rollin' azn chicks... I have an asian fettish.mmmm hawt!


----------



## whatsinsideofme

im with ya on the asian fetish lol


----------



## Kandy K

guys with asian fetishes are sooooo creepy -_-;


----------



## sabo308

Kandy K said:
			
		

> *guys with asian fetishes are sooooo creepy -_-; *



   You just destroyed the Mans ego.....classic!!


----------



## Kandy K

Now that his esteem is crushed, he is susceptible to degradation and humiliation.

I'm going in for the anus.


----------



## Kandy K

woah shi'ite brah


----------



## drug related

^^^^^^^^^  thats _rad_  but i would prolly get  arrested if i posted a pic of my bag of rolls.. 

maybe i am making it up??    ((((feds))))  maybe i don't have a large bag..

CAN YOU HEAR ME???

did i just say that or just think it.


----------



## Kandy K

Really?  I post pics of me tweaking and chopping lines and shit all the time rofl.  That picture is pretty old though, at least several months.  ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL those rolls are gone lol and by all I really do mean all.  rofl.


----------



## sabo308

Kandy K said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah shi'ite brah *



Just one question..... Whats up with the half pill????


----------



## Rustyfred84

*here u go*

heres me off chopz guys


----------



## ScottyP

probably have to copy and paste.. fucking geocities. Was at huge calgary rave (impact last year), at one point had a silver opera style mask on, was tripping people out like mad, it was the first time I did e too, great night. 
Can't wait to roll again, damn finals 

PS. Kandy K is fucking hawwwwwwwwwwt.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Kandy K said:
			
		

> *guys with asian fetishes are sooooo creepy -_-; *



What do you mean creepy? 
Just because I like asians doesn't mean i'm creepy 8) ... I prefer girls from all races than to be secluded with only one race... 

btw, you don't know me at all 

peace


----------



## Addy

Me...rolling BALLS TO THE BALLS....!! 

Addy


----------



## Amaiznblue50

^ The jaw lol...its classic


----------



## Addy

Ya know...that is not as fucked up as I was a few days ago though.  Wish I had pics of that... 

Addy


----------



## throwitallaway

Addy---- classic jaw.


----------



## -=-=matty-jay=-=-

*sooooo fakred*

this ma mates going hard on 5THC and oj butterfilies.... ....


----------



## MDfamousMA

*pics*

rollin on blue men... check em out on pillreports, very good time


----------



## MDfamousMA

*ooops*

sorry about the first one.. heres the pic


----------



## MDfamousMA

*another*

this is the actualy pic that my eye came from


----------



## mrsmitconh

Kandy K said:
			
		

> *guys with asian fetishes are sooooo creepy -_-; *



Never look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## Kandy K

sabo308 said:
			
		

> *Just one question..... Whats up with the half pill???? *



It crumbled so I snorted the other half.


----------



## rhtips1

stevie2k4 is hot, 
fucked up in his pics, 
but hot nonetheless --  

heres another pic


----------



## stevie2k4

^^ why thank u, wkd foto yaself:D 

heres anotha 1 of me. this was 2 weeks ago when i was nightclubbin. im on the left.


----------



## stevie2k4

in a world of my own i am sittin above the chairs above me pals. lol everybody juss laughed at wot i dun that nite!! gd pillsD


----------



## stevie2k4

same night everybody lol. most of us r on pills   class night !!


----------



## stevie2k4

this pic was taken last nov, 5 months ago!! same place, was more wrecked this nite tho hahaha!


----------



## stevie2k4

this is a week before my pic above. not as bad this time hahaha. wkd nite tho


----------



## synchrojet

I know two of you personally.


----------



## brad126

Me and the girl I was talking 2 at the time at Ultra a couple weekends ago.


----------



## meesa

ooo nice hair!!


----------



## GoddessD

Me and my man, dang that was a good night 04/08-09/05


----------



## F00FIGHTER

Me and my girl AKA GoddessD  Fun night...Thanks D  4/09/05


----------



## F00FIGHTER

*Stress reliever*

Me and GoddessD and stress reliever masks...lol


----------



## twippa

GoddessD you are beautiful! And i love the masks photo, they look very relaxing indeed!


----------



## randmanq

man was I wrecked, fun night.


----------



## GermaNG

*at 'the benefit' in san fransisco*






what a fun night and for a good cause.


----------



## GoddessD

twippa said:
			
		

> *GoddessD you are beautiful! And i love the masks photo, they look very relaxing indeed! *



Thank you twippa, very kind to say...also those masks are AWESOME when you are rolling, you can get them at like walmart, its like 1.30 p/mask


----------



## dreamzzz

BUFFBOY said:
			
		

> *will you go out with me ? *



my bf took that picture =)


----------



## randmanq

here's another one, comepletely gone in that pciture, damn good night.


----------



## GoddessD

Ok, this another pic of me...I took this one of myself and from that angle It looks like I have a huge nose...however if youve seen the other pics of me you know I dont...Im really just putting this one up because my pupils look huge in it!!!  So its funny


----------



## paintmeinvisible

*Re: at 'the benefit' in san fransisco*



			
				GermaNG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a fun night and for a good cause. *



Damn,guy. That thing on the side of your face looks like it has it's own solar system. I dub it,planet Facus.


----------



## GermaNG

Yea it was just a fun sticker and shit, fun sticker with a fun night.


----------



## DuckSausage

hmmm, i see an interesting trend.

EVERY SINGLE GUY WHO'S POSTED A PIC OF HIM ON E HAS STRAIGHT AND SPIKED UP HAIR.

wtf!


----------



## GermaNG

I don't spike it up straight, I give it the "messy" look most of the time.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I don't even put shit in my hair... I just let it grow naturally  And if I don't like my hair for one day, I simply put on a hat and go on with the rest of my day.


----------



## stevie2k4

im single and have my hair down!!! juss how us uk lads have things called fringes ya kna!!

got more pics of me on E tho


----------



## itwasntme

Heh, people wearing a collar and pilling?  Thats a no no in my book   :D


----------



## stevie2k4

im single and have my hair down!!! juss how us uk lads have things called fringes ya kna!!

got more pics of me on E tho


----------



## stevie2k4

i have more lol. same night juss lookin wrecked here


----------



## stevie2k4

might as well put anotha 1 on here of me lookin wrecked! all 4 of us were on them by this point i think. im in dark blueshirt btw juss incase sum ppl didnt know!!!


----------



## stevie2k4

ok then heres anotha 1. canny bad this 1, left eye is funny


----------



## stevie2k4

this 1 my eyes r so obvious that im on sumthing else apart from alcohol  

well havin fun in this pic!!!


----------



## bingey

Well this is me like 2-3 hours after I popped my last pill of the night.


----------



## peachesandcream

Wow! This is brilliant


----------



## Sea-C

stevie2k4 said:
			
		

> *this 1 my eyes r so obvious that im on sumthing else apart from alcohol
> 
> well havin fun in this pic!!! *



who mixes alcohol w/e!?!?! who would want to?? xtc is great w/ any other drug/substance but not w/alcohol. That is prolly the worst combination.Just my opinion.


----------



## Sea-C

Damn, i wish my camera was developed. Those r some good ones but I've got one 4 u. I was royally fucked up-didn't have a clue what was goin on around me and i was in my own home!!I was pretty much paralyzed, i couldn't even hold my head up. That's what a good bean and some NOS will do to ya ur first time!!


----------



## stevie2k4

Sea-C said:
			
		

> *who mixes alcohol w/e!?!?! who would want to?? xtc is great w/ any other drug/substance but not w/alcohol. That is prolly the worst combination.Just my opinion. *




u missed my point, i was on bout ppl who dont know i take E's like my family and certain friends. i ment that i cudnt deny it if any 1 asked if i was on any drugs, me eyes are a giveaway! hope that cleared summit up!


----------



## bingey

Sea c I totally agree , on my pic I first drunk 2 l of beers and 2 pills afterwards , I had no idea what was going on and sputing random bullshit all night long (usually on E I feel like im the man even if that involves nodding in the chill area for most of the night)


----------



## Sea-C

^^
^^gotcha!!
I've never mixed the two but i don't think it would b a very good outcome-just ask bingboy!!


----------



## stevie2k4

Lev said:
			
		

> *Heh, people wearing a collar and pilling?  Thats a no no in my book   :D *




whys that like? 

if u go nightclubbin here you wear jeans shirt n boots. thats juss how we do it!!! well for the dancey music that is, there are other clubs but they play shit music IMO. altho wearin my tracksuit bottoms n a tshirt wud be more comfortable when yo wrecked n sweating


----------



## itwasntme

haha, bit different round here 

You dont see anyone in a shirt or boots


----------



## Sterling<3XTC

8( I'm the chick. All sweaty and nasty looking but happy nonetheless!


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

*Re: lol*



			
				tripmonk said:
			
		

> *8( *



WE HAVE A WINNAR!


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

guess which one i am? hippie flippying for the first time.

 my friend has never touched anything in his life! not even one drink! 

duno why but my eyes are never open in pix


that was i was going to post but i can't get my bloody pic on here!!!!!11
how do i make the file small enough?


----------



## PGTips

stevie2k4 said:
			
		

> *if u go nightclubbin here you wear jeans shirt n boots.*


I find most "pop music" clubs in the UK which cater for students or people of a similar age have a general "shirt and shoes" rule, but its just not comfortable if you're going drugs IMO. I used to go to my local trance place in that kind of clothes, then about 3 years ago I just changed to tshirt, jeans and trainers, and they don't care. Generally any club which won't let you in wearing trainers usually isn't the kind of place I find fun (too studenty and probably places RnB or mainstream crap). More relaxed "here for music and drugs, not a fashion parade" clubs are better 

Shirt + shoes + MDMA smacks of townie too much for my liking. (Townie being the South Wales version of kev/ned/chav/skally)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

You sound like a really fun girl


----------



## twippa

SterlingXTC - wow how cute do you two look! I want to snuggle up with you! 

Wheelah they are gorgeous photos, you look so cheeky!


----------



## no0b

alright stevie, i think we've seen enuf of u


----------



## fiendfree

Kandy K said:
			
		

> *guys with asian fetishes are sooooo creepy -_-; *



hahhahasfdadf. I agree.


----------



## stevie2k4

no0b said:
			
		

> *alright stevie, i think we've seen enuf of u *



LMFAO 

just contributing to the thread!


----------



## wtfmates

I hate this pic cuz i look so DERRRR in it but ah well (im the dude). u cant really see our eyes, but trust me there blown up


----------



## wheelah

^ The chick looks creepy.


----------



## ace_one

hm look at that smile...you all can see how much I love it! 

sorry for the bad quality...


----------



## Hippie Flipper

Red Scorpions. My first roll ever  Good times.


----------



## Pillish

^^ Your pupils are tiny as fuck are you sure your on E!


----------



## stevie2k4

another pic from me, not lyk thats a surprise  this was on the 16th of last month! so 2 weeks ago ruffly! 

i was off me tits on this pic, had 4 and a half pink love hearts! :D 

wkd night tho!

edited to say im on the right!


----------



## Hippie Flipper

Pillish said:
			
		

> *^^ Your pupils are tiny as fuck are you sure your on E! *




....

no I'm not sure 

....
8)


----------



## AlCaTrAz

I'm the one in the white crouching at the bottom, smoking a menthol for sure!  It was at this roll party we were at.  purple oakleys






Me on the right gettin a head rub from a friend


----------



## GoddessD

*us tonight woo hoo*











Having a good night!!  As you can see I love my bubble gum...can not stop blowing bubbles!


----------



## Hydro MC

me in the background wit the stripey jumper on(the only chav on this site lol)


----------



## Hydro MC

most of the ppl ,in the pictures in this thread don't look fuckd enuff lol


----------



## GoddessD

LOL, that's as fucked up looking as I get...my pupils are beyond huge..wish you could see them better.


----------



## Hydro MC

i look a mess me, chewin me face off with my eyes rollin around me ed


----------



## Hydro MC

jaysas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on right....
> after going hard for a couple hours in a room which was like a sauna. *



ya buncha faggots die die die


----------



## Epik

Hydro MC said:
			
		

> *ya buncha faggots die die die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kinda lame ass comment is that? do YOU want to die?


----------



## itwasntme

Hydro MC said:
			
		

> *ya buncha faggots die die die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good to see that your comment completely matches up to your sense of dress.


----------



## Looper

Proto on the left, Jhon in the middle and me on the right :D


----------



## acroamatic

KEWL


----------



## itwasntme

I normally look all happy and goofy like Looper, I tried to look as scary as poss


----------



## PinholeStar

^ I love the way that one of your ears has morphed into an arm - the power of MDMA hey?!

....& that girl behind you is lovely.


----------



## Hydro MC

Lev said:
			
		

> *Good to see that your comment completely matches up to your sense of dress. *



 

wot does my sense of dress got to do with my comments, u steriotypical hippie cunt.

Not like im arsed like cos i find it funny. plus it was a joke anyway, me off me tits on whizz but ppl like u are too serious m8. u gotta admit tho they do look like 2 funnybunnys lol.


----------



## Hydro MC

Lev said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally look all happy and goofy like Looper, I tried to look as scary as poss  *



ye m8 ya look very scary 8)  lol


----------



## PinholeStar

Hydro MC said:
			
		

> *
> me in the background wit the stripey jumper on(the only chav on this site lol) *



Yes, we can tell from your other comments in this thread.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

*3.5 green hearts*

delicious


----------



## MagickalKat777

Hydro MC said:
			
		

> *ya buncha faggots die die die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow... Its a good thing I've learned to get over those that just aren't comfortable enough with their sexuality to leave others alone. 

That WAS harsh, however.


----------



## Shifty486

rhtips1 said:
			
		

> *not sure who took this pic...its me on the right though, but i could have swore we were the only ones upstairs in the bedroom...oops (i guess some one got a show) *


you make me horney


----------



## DigitalRidah

Lev said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally look all happy and goofy like Looper, I tried to look as scary as poss  *



Now thats fuked up


----------



## Pillish

We have 2 get this thread running again like it used to always be on the first page now its god knows where. Any ways this was the best thread in the Ecstasy Discussion thing I think! So lets get this back and running and posting more pics of us on E! I will post mine and all my friends in a couple of days or Less!


----------



## itwasntme

That pic was 2c-b as well, thinking about it (should it still count).  I'm going to have to post my amazing gurning friend on here.. Its truly a delight to go out with him.. One glance at the amazing Gurny McGurn and you'll be laughing for a good while


----------



## majoha

Some nice ones (i'm not on them...just some pictures)


----------



## baruch

hahaha classic


----------



## SIM-1

Um.....yeah No comment


----------



## Blue_Phlame

hahaha! u look like a cartoon!


----------



## EsourceR

friend cut my hair while i was rolling ... was hilarious.  
didn't even flinch when the scissors cut my chin!


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

majoha said:
			
		

> *Some nice ones (i'm not on them...just some pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



please tell me these people were trying to make these faces
omg


----------



## tehbadger

SIM-1 said:
			
		

> *This is my boy friend, He believes he is the pillmaster!
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/attachment.php?s=&postid=2805104
> *



ROFL


----------



## Shifty486

my eyes normal
VV





My eyes rolling
VV








My pupils never get too too big


----------



## ibiza chick

i look fucked in this pic after taking 5 pills 8(


----------



## Disco Corpse

Me Normal...





Just Kicked In...





Fresh Off the Dance Floor...





SCARY SHIT... This one is one from the 2nd time I ever rolled! Completely farked!





Oh... Dear... God...





Had to throw this one in... Trashy scattered comedown of meth and MDMA...

THERE YA GO!! Man, I look whacked out whilst off chops! lol!


----------



## slushy muddy water

^^^hahahaha


----------



## diorpheus

*booyat*

New Years.  Portloand, OR.


----------



## baruch

my mate at infected mushrooms, he was fooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudygotstyle

can i just say, maybe i am a little stupider than the other users on here, but when i look at these photos these people barely look fucked compared to how me and my friends get?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

but can you look REALLY fucked up ALL the time?

I suppose that if you try hard enough, sure... but if you're in public places, you don't want to slop around on the floor like a retard do you? 
mabie you do... who knows... i do that at private parties.


----------



## Romanticpimp

I took some pics of my girl and I, but I think she erased the pics off her digi cam....If she didn't, I'll post some pics


----------



## smotpoker

Hippie Flipper, you are fucking gorgeous! Come up to Ohio to roll wit me baby!!!!


----------



## Pesky Resin Ball

I think the purpose of this thread is to show just how bad you can get on a drug.  It's cool, but at the same time, it makes us all look....fucked up.


----------



## Romanticpimp

Pesky Resin Ball said:
			
		

> *I think the purpose of this thread is to show just how bad you can get on a drug.  It's cool, but at the same time, it makes us all look....fucked up.   *



Its cause people are fucked up on some good E in these pics %)


----------



## richsim

baruch said:
			
		

> *my mate at infected mushrooms, he was fooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Didn't know your mate was Screech from Saved by the Bell...  

Click here  for a photo. (Not the best quality I know...)


----------



## OURLILFAMILY

hehe it does look like screech.


----------



## StolenBrew

a mate on meth / southern comfort


----------



## F1reball

This pic is 1 year old...  I meet this girl @ a party.. the weekend after i thought we should try E togheter.. and we did :D I had done it like 3-4 times before but this was her first time.. btw, were still togheter at this day! I luv her! :D


HERE WE ARE! :D

*edit* if u get DENY page just "reload" the page and it will be fine


----------



## Romanticpimp

F1reball said:
			
		

> *This pic is 1 year old...  I meet this girl @ a party.. the weekend after i thought we should try E togheter.. and we did :D I had done it like 3-4 times before but this was her first time.. btw, were still togheter at this day! I luv her! :D
> 
> 
> HERE WE ARE! :D
> 
> *edit* if u get DENY page just "reload" the page and it will be fine *



DAAAAAMN, her pupils are huge


----------



## e5th3r




----------



## EsourceR

^^^awww HUGS, so "bewtifol" ...ahhh.


----------



## e5th3r

LOL! huh?!?!


----------



## Addy

Me tonight..!!!`3 White Snoopys!!


----------



## Addy

How do i post rest of pics?

Thanks


----------



## Addy

*2*

2


----------



## Addy

*3*

3


----------



## Addy

*4*

4


----------



## Addy

*5*

5


----------



## F1reball

omg u look insane!!! im gonna get the cops to arest u :D


----------



## Sterling<3XTC

Here's a couple pictures of my boyfriend and I rolling the night before last!


Me in the first pic, bf in the second pic.


----------



## psychedelic_neon

me two nights ago =) on my way down though.


----------



## BA

^
Nice. A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## b0ne

psychedelic_neon = a gorgeous girl i think


----------



## Kilgore

AARRRRHHHHHGGG.  Looking at all those pics makes me wanna drop my cid and e right fucking now.  Oh fuck.  

PsycChic, where did you go while candyflippin?  The last time I candyflipped I swear I was all over the fucking city, from party to party, house to house, hopping in everyone's cars, dissapearing for a fucking hour while my friends are freaking out trying to find me and I'm not even in the neighborhood.  Damn, that was one hell of a trip.


----------



## psychedelic_neon

awwww thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## forever_young

Sterling<3XTC said:
			
		

> *Here's a couple pictures of my boyfriend and I rolling the night before last!
> 
> 
> Me in the first pic, bf in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sterlingxtc, you're beautiful.


----------



## GoddessD

Latest picture of me...pupils are pretty big seeing how I have a light shining directly at me!!  Very euphoric, extreme sense of well being that night...can you tell??


----------



## Sterling<3XTC

*sterlingxtc, you're beautiful. *[/QUOTE] 

Aww, thank you


----------



## BA

b0ne said:
			
		

> *psychedelic_neon = a gorgeous girl i think *



You think? She's certifiably cute but _yoooouung_.


----------



## psychedelic_neon

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *You think? She's certifiably cute but yoooouung.  *


Hey i'm not *that*  young!
age is only numbers!


----------



## Bare_head

BlueAdonis jealous of youth!:D


----------



## BA

I cannot tell a lie!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

The last couple pictures are fantastic %)


----------



## Romanticpimp

Here's me and my girl


----------



## Fawkes

SIM-1 said:
			
		

> *This is my boy friend, He believes he is the pillmaster!  *



That is hilarious! I think I just peed a little!


----------



## Pillish

psychedelic_neon said:
			
		

> *me two nights ago =) on my way down though.
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU ARE REALLY HOT! I WOULD LOVE TO ROLL WITH YOU!


----------



## mangokid

fuck me dead, some of you cunts are ugly as sin


----------



## BA

Yeah, it's a shame we all can't be spectacular looking like you.

Speaking of which, why don't you post a picture of yourself so everyone can criticize you?


----------



## mangokid

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *Yeah, it's a shame we all can't be spectacular looking like you.
> 
> Speaking of which, why don't you post a picture of yourself so everyone can criticize you? *



I havent got one where Im fucked but I´ll post one soon


----------



## psychedelic_neon

mangokid said:
			
		

> *fuck me dead, some of you cunts are ugly as sin *


You're mean.
I almost hope you get a bad roll in the future.
...almost.


----------



## BA

It's always easier to throw out insults when you can hide behind a screen name without anyone knowing what you look like. That's what cowards do anyways. 8)


----------



## rubasu

Yesterday, 10 orange butterflies, 1 blue dolphin, horny gf's 




From LEFT to RIGHT.. My best friend, his gf, my gf, me (I was FUCKED!)






the gf's





crazy eye!


----------



## psychedelic_neon

that's a pretty eye color.
and a very awesome picture.
It's great quality, is it digital?
^


----------



## rubasu

psychedelic_neon said:
			
		

> *that's a pretty eye color.
> and a very awesome picture.
> It's great quality, is it digital?
> ^ *



Thank you!

its was all taken with my canon 300D (digital SLR)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Rubasu, you kind of remind me of when you scare a dog and he makes some funny face  (no offence meant) But great quality pix!


----------



## rubasu

Blue_Phlame said:
			
		

> *Rubasu, you kind of remind me of when you scare a dog and he makes some funny face  (no offence meant) But great quality pix!  *



 The more I look at this pic the more I realize how funny it looks.


----------



## meekamoo

^^ LOL nice ones man.

Makes me wanna roll again... oh wait! I am on the weekend! oh happy days. I will post pics...


----------



## livinlife2thefullest

I want to post a pic, but when I tried attatching a pic it didn't work. Can anyone help me? I know I know... newbie here... bare with me. lol


----------



## The Waking Dream

mangokid said:
			
		

> *fuck me dead, some of you cunts are ugly as sin *



This is why I hate most people...They base acceptance around stupid crap like "looks"...Do me a favor...DIE! I hope you OD on E.


----------



## Lionheart

Sterling<3XTC said:
			
		

> *Here's a couple pictures of my boyfriend and I rolling the night before last!
> 
> 
> Me in the first pic, bf in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings from sweden, just wanted to say even though i cant see your whole face, you are very pretty...
> 
> 
> you make me miss my girlfriend 8)
> 
> 
> PS. triangular blue mitsubishis KICKS YOUR ASS*


----------



## rubasu

livinlife2thefullest said:
			
		

> *I want to post a pic, but when I tried attatching a pic it didn't work. Can anyone help me? I know I know... newbie here... bare with me. lol *



sign up for photobucket.com

its free and you can attach your images without a problem


----------



## rubasu

The Waking Dream said:
			
		

> *This is why I hate most people...They base acceptance around stupid crap like "looks"...Do me a favor...DIE! I hope you OD on E. *



this is the internet, I bet hes dating a super model, driving a ferrari and making 1m a year lol 8)


----------



## livinlife2thefullest

So I am still new to this whole picture posting thing, if it doesn't work.. then fuck it.. lol I just wanted to post a pic I took last weekend at my housewarming party. When I was high it totally amazed me. lol I know I know I'm a dork, but whatever. :D


----------



## rubasu

livinlife2thefullest said:
			
		

> *So I am still new to this whole picture posting thing, if it doesn't work.. then fuck it.. lol I just wanted to post a pic I took last weekend at my housewarming party. When I was high it totally amazed me. lol I know I know I'm a dork, but whatever. :D
> 
> 
> 
> *



:lol:

nice, it worked no problem


----------



## RFCDUMFRIES




----------



## Karaboudjan




----------



## Miss Galileo

geezzzzz, these pictures are making me want to roll so bad. AH.


----------



## xtc-couple

Miss Galileo said:
			
		

> *geezzzzz, these pictures are making me want to roll so bad. AH. *



I hear you Miss Galileo.. it's getting me ready for tomorrow night!!!


----------



## psychedelic_neon

aww your username made me think of our first home made bong.
named Galileo.


----------



## Miss Galileo

ha! I am a bong!


----------



## christianh

Hi there hope this works, great pics, brings back good memories  

Me on the left in Garlands nightclub in Liverpool with a mate, note glazed eyes and sweaty forehead lol


----------



## psychedelic_neon

Didn't work!
use the little picture inserting thing!


----------



## deano21

*Yippie*





may not look happy but sure am


----------



## majoha

Here's a nice one....look at the difference between the eyes


----------



## itwasntme

you look photoshopped


----------



## majoha

that's not me....comes from a dutch forum


----------



## itwasntme

he looks photoshopped


----------



## psychedelic_neon

i'm such a five year old =)


----------



## majoha

he's  on atropine


----------



## Blue_Phlame

psychedelic_neon wa kawaii!


----------



## psychedelic_neon

It took me so long to find that definition.
hahah.
Thank youuu.
=)


----------



## Dirty_Deed

This is moi after 2 eccies, 5 tabs of acid, 4mg of dilaudid, 10 hits of amyl and a shitload of weed (POWA PEAKA!!!!)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

O_O u hippie!


----------



## Kraut

Here is myself rolling quite hard... Damn. My pupils have never been _that_ big before... hehehe

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/21611633/


----------



## psychedelic_neon

i got a big fat forbidden when i tried to see your picture Kraut


----------



## dissapearing-girl

what ^ said


----------



## Overdeveloped

dissapearing-girl said:
			
		

> *what ^ said *


----------



## Blue_Phlame

+1


----------



## F1reball

Overdeveloped said:
			
		

>


----------



## Karaboudjan

Moi aussi.


----------



## Kraut

for real... give me a second. I'll re upload.

EDIT* Try that... I didn't know scrapbook entries on DA are not public.


----------



## IonCommander

Not me but this one always cracks me up...


----------



## Sea-C

http://img334.imageshack.us/img334/3997/roll11ar.jpg[/IMG]

Def don't look our best but this is Sea-C and Smiley68. If u've maybe read our posts. I'll get a better one.


These aren't much better and are very dark but oh well. And a lil' blurry...
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4775/goodnight4wt.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1575/goodnight23ch.jpg


----------



## psychedelic_neon

awww you're cute!


----------



## forever_young

IonCommander said:
			
		

> *Not me but this one always cracks me up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the dude on the right, what the fuck is he on?


----------



## Tiesto

yea man thats real fucked up


----------



## Karaboudjan

Haha that is degrading!


----------



## skiforlife

This thread reminds me of why I need to roll again soon.  Fuck.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*sigh* pix like that makes me want to be more self conscious when going out and acting like i do. 
<Note to self: Never allow anybody to put glitter on me>


----------



## psychedelic_neon

i love glitter!!
put it on your eyelashes when you roll, it makes everything look sparkly.


----------



## IonCommander

Another one with some ultra high kids...


----------



## psychedelic_neon

Those asians...
hehe


----------



## livinlife2thefullest

The dude from the really fucked up pics and the raveshack pics---> You are from Seattle aren't you?!!!!

Well here is two of me from a few weeks ago.. I took them myself so don't laugh. I was pretty high and taking pics of myself is what  I do.


----------



## crappybones

lol rolling in a bed in ur place? hahaha look a lil out of it


----------



## livinlife2thefullest

yup...rollin at my place with some friends....chillin on my bed takin pics of my self....good times. lol
i love rollin at home.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I need some new rollin pics... Hmmmmm... Might be eating molly this weekend at Infected Mushroom... ... hmmmmmmmms...


----------



## Asphyxiation666

Im the far left...my eyes r widely open, along with maria next to me! memorable night


----------



## meekamoo

i must take more pics when im rushing :/ camera's batteries are always dead


----------



## DamImFaded

Asphyxiation666 said:
			
		

> *Im the far left...my eyes r widely open, along with maria next to me! memorable night  *



looks like you were having fun  very pretty too


----------



## crappybones

THE ONE IN THE MIDDLEEEE


----------



## Lizzibabi

*Oh so long ago.*






Way too long ago, notice the candy necklace.]http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/maryelizabethwalker/detail?.dir=96b8&.dnm=8b08.jpg&.src=ph[/IMG]


----------



## MIApookieking

psychedelic_neon....wow!!
i need to figure out how to do this


----------



## MagickalKat777

Me rollin (on the right) with two of my good friends at Infected Mushroom this past Saturday. Fun times!

More pics to come once I find them.


----------



## Pesky Resin Ball

^^That's priceless!  With the girl in the background thinking, 'WTF?'


MIApookieking:  Is that you in the picture?  If so, I have one of those fans, and I'm looking for another one exactly like the ones in that picture....help me out?


----------



## IonCommander

Here is another one taken recently by my friend that cracks me up.  Completely smeared, rollin ballz, snapped in the girl's bathroom...


----------



## MIApookieking

Pesky Resin Ball:  ya that is me...
i bought the fans at spencers in the mall i love them the leds are awsome and the fans dont hurt either


----------



## Tranced

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *Me rollin (on the right) with two of my good friends at Infected Mushroom this past Saturday. Fun times!
> 
> More pics to come once I find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tell your mate she's got a cracking set of tits.


----------



## Pesky Resin Ball

Thanks man.  

Yeah, nice rack.  :D


----------



## usererror001

IonCommander said:
			
		

> *Another one with some ultra high kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what is making the lights in this picture? looks neat!!


----------



## Tiesto

^^Photons, well thats what we call them over here.  By far the best thing I've had as a lightshow.  Little light that can be turned on/off by pressing a button.  Quite awesome to look at.


----------



## xtc-couple

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *^^Photons, well thats what we call them over here.  By far the best thing I've had as a lightshow.  Little light that can be turned on/off by pressing a button.  Quite awesome to look at. *



Check out this site, this is where I bought mine.

http://www.glowsticking.com


----------



## MagickalKat777

Tranced said:
			
		

> *Tell your mate she's got a cracking set of tits. *



Hahaha...

She already knows that... And yes, yes she does... :D


----------



## dissapearing-girl

MIApookieking said:
			
		

> *psychedelic_neon....wow!!
> i need to figure out how to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have one of those little fans.  they are great.  you get a cool light show plue they cool you off!!!


----------



## Tranced

usererror001 said:
			
		

> *what is making the lights in this picture? looks neat!! *



Fireflys


----------



## km267

*ah the memories*

this thread inspired me to scan some old favorite rolling photos from 2001...




check out the pupils!! and my lips always turn pinker like that!


----------



## MagickalKat777

I think my pupils have gone through dilation way too much...

I have to look like my jaw is about to fall off for my pupils to be the largest while rolling whereas many of my friends take one and their pupils are gigantic but I'm rolling twice as hard as they are.

Kinda sucks. I think dilated pupils are hawt...


----------



## crappybones

my pupils never ever get dilated. i dont know why, well it seldom does? it always looks kinda constricted


----------



## White Spider

My pupils are ALWAYS dilated..... well, they are always 30-80% of my blue.

A lot of people think im on drugs when im not... then I take E and i just have black. Where is the blue gone. WHERE IS THE FUCKING BLUE GONE.

It's lost in an oblivion of black.


----------



## feelmdmagood

*ME ON PURE MDMA (6hours roll)*

my eye


----------



## MagickalKat777

My eyes change color normally... so instead of dilated pupils, my eyes go from blue/green to brown... Kinda funny.


----------



## OURLILFAMILY

my fiance on the right with her best friend.


----------



## OURLILFAMILY

me


----------



## StratusBouce

Im not trying to sound rude, but the last few faces i've seen are kind of weirding me out for some reason.


----------



## OURLILFAMILY

mine?


----------



## IonCommander

usererror001 said:
			
		

> *what is making the lights in this picture? looks neat!! *



You mean the streaking?  I believe this is from a camera setting that lets the shutter stay open for a bit longer?  I could be wrong.


----------



## MIApookieking

the lights are being made by 4 or 5 led lights in a clear fan blade


----------



## usererror001

I knew what that one was, ive got one of those fans, i was talking about the picture before that.  they look like single leds but i cant make out what they are attached to, cuz the trails are super long.


----------



## itwasntme

Long aperture setting


----------



## *Ireland*

Me on PURE crystal MDMA, at the time of the picture i was just coming up!

This is the Clear/Brownish coloured MDMA which is going about IRELAND at the moment.

Heres a picture of my Eye and the Half Ounce of MDMA i have will be in the next post!


----------



## *Ireland*

This is a picture of the AMAZING crystalised MDMA!

Powerful!!!

About 20% - 30% of this is a browny colour, while the rest is pure see-through/white.

The bag looks more brown though as you can see through the whitish crystals and they look brown.


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

NTDS could only be enjoyed on MDMA......


----------



## Pillsbury

Nice bag - had some similar to that last xmas - lovely!


----------



## belisimo

at utopia


----------



## Pillish

THIS THREAD OWNS!!!


----------



## bikki_muncher69

Me in my phatties at a rave





NANGGGGGGGGGGGGG'S!!!!!










Me with some hardcore body rushes and jaw grinding going on


----------



## belisimo




----------



## km267

this thread always makes me want to roll, or at least hit up a rave!!


----------



## EsourceR

*amusing*

amusEment park enlightenment -weeeee! 

everyone has to try rolling on a roller coaster at least once ...


----------



## Vandalaay

Oh, I fucking love that picture EsourceR!! I vascillate on whether to day trip or not all the time. That certainly helped me make a decision!


----------



## heidibear

haha i love rolling pics. so embarassing but you can tell they are having soooo much fun!





this was me and my gals at my birthday party. i'm the one with the glasses.


----------



## mapleleaf

beat this one... lol. im the dude with no shirt and two chicks in my arms.


----------



## heidibear

playa^^ lol


----------



## Rooster

HEIDEROCKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

This is me and my husband, me and best friend, me, bestfriend and her fiancee.  What a fun night!


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

Woops they didn't come through.  let me try again


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

Me and my husband still rollin after 6 years :D


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

Me and my best friend her first time Rollin


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

Me, my best friend and her new fiance.  He is so crazy


----------



## Tiesto

^pimpin hat right there


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

oh, yeah he was loving that hat!  It took us most of the night to get him to share LOL.


----------



## club222

Hey guys, first post over here... I think. I registered awhile ago and can't remember if I've posted or not. Anyways, here's a pic of me and some friends. I'm the one on the right of the pic.


----------



## glittertwisterqueen

oh, yeah he was loving that hat!  It took us most of the night to get him to share LOL.


----------



## euphoria

I LOVE ECSTASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





GOD I WANT to fucking eat some pillz right now......
8( 8( 8( 8( 8(


----------



## no0b

firefigher, u are a cutie-pie... heh-----> here's me getting a light-show.., yayer


----------



## skiforlife

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *Me rollin (on the right) with two of my good friends at Infected Mushroom this past Saturday. Fun times!
> 
> More pics to come once I find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, your friend might be one of the most beautiful girls in the world.


----------



## DamImFaded

most deffinatley a hottie


----------



## psychedelic_neon

I don't really roll with any girls.. sooo...





me!









Firework sunglasses are pretty cool.


----------



## mattz0r

my 'e-face' 8( 

gone: http://matt.corrodedreality.org/gen/IMG_0108.JPG
really gone: http://matt.corrodedreality.org/gen/IMG_0126.JPG


----------



## SheeshKeebab

Me >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Ah ... censored


----------



## dissapearing-girl

^^ good lord mattz0r  you look like your having fun!!


----------



## TV_Casualty

Me on the left with a friend at a rave a couple weeks ago





Me on the left again with another friend at a rave last june/july


----------



## Lane

^  dayum her outfit is hott.


----------



## C.K.

Sorry but I'm not ur stereotypical raver!

I'm in the middle:


----------



## Nimrod4154

About 5 months ago with my girlfriend. My hair was really short back then! On weed and X.


----------



## psychedelic_neon

ohhh i have those glasses!
You have the smallest pupils ive ever seen for anyone rolling.
haha


----------



## Nimrod4154

Yeah, I was coming down and with the combination of weed I guess they wouldn't be very big.


----------



## C.K.

I about to call LIEZ! WHERE R DA PUPILS! But I'll let it slip!


----------



## Nimrod4154

http://weskunkle.com/09-29-05_2228.jpg

Just got back from concert. Smoked some killer dope and had some x and I was happy as hell :D


----------



## Nimrod4154

http://weskunkle.com/09-29-05_2234.jpg  I love life.


----------



## feelmdmagood

*my eye*

its dripping


----------



## capEr

heres some pics of me raving n whatnot....




If ya look at this one closlely, im swinging around x-mas lights. look in the middle, what a coinsedence... its almost as if its spells RAVE or RAVIN.. wierd eh


gotta love the xmas lights


these are glowsticks hanging out of my snowboarding goggles, cool trip


----------



## Reverend_Lust

My friend tyler and I (im the boy)  we where in the hospital tent!  fun place, they treat you like royalty


----------



## Hugolini

feelmdmagood said:
			
		

> its dripping



És cá da Tuga?


----------



## feelmdmagood

*Tudo*



			
				Hugolini said:
			
		

> És cá da Tuga?




Sim, Sou de Tuga, do Porto,e tu que parte.


----------



## Hugolini

feelmdmagood said:
			
		

> Sim, Sou de Tuga, do Porto,e tu que parte.



Eu sou de Lisboa, mas é sempre fixe encontrar um conterrâneo nestas andanças  

Abraço


----------



## Pesky Resin Ball

^^Fucking Mexicans!


----------



## feelmdmagood

Do I look Like a Mexican,


Europe, is not Mexico, Gringo.


PLUR


----------



## spookz

hahaha


PLUR


People
Look
Ugly
Rolling


----------



## MissBehavin'_416




----------



## GlowingFigure8

Im on the left, my girl in the middle and my best friend mike jones on the right! Triangle Shapped Blue Mitsibushis'!!!!!  Very HaPPY


----------



## tinrib

Few heart shaped pills and some lovely nitrous!!!!!!!  

I dont quite know how I got my chin at that angle!!! :D lol


----------



## feelmdmagood

*You had this*



			
				GlowingFigure8 said:
			
		

> Im on the left, my girl in the middle and my best friend mike jones on the right! Triangle Shapped Blue Mitsibushis'!!!!!  Very HaPPY


Where you from Man?

I sa them in Holland, and I think they are making their way to my place,but not sure yet, so i'm not sure they exactly the same, but this spouse to be the best tabs around right now.

PLUR


----------



## vickers

yeh!! me and a friend had them in amsterdam they were nuts!...jst thought id share that.....also about 8 times cheaper then home which im still happy about


----------



## sn0wburt0n

>>this was from last weekend. im in the blue


----------



## feelmdmagood

vickers said:
			
		

> yeh!! me and a friend had them in amsterdam they were nuts!...jst thought id share that.....also about 8 times cheaper then home which im still happy about



I'm going to Holland next year to Trance Energy, I'm going to visit both Utrecht and Amsterdam, I know tabs are cheaper in europe, because they are not a big deal like in the USA, I think people in the USA pay to much for that, but its what they can get it over there, I feel sorry for the people living there, i use to live there and if you don't have connects your fucked, Here in europe you don't even need any connects, thats why its so freeflow, Like I call it.


PLUR


----------



## GlowingFigure8

im from south U.S. they are makin there way dont worry


----------



## whatsinsideofme

Heres some pics of me and the best people I ever met in my life.
I got the hat on, to my right is bon and next to her is my right hand man ryan


----------



## Nimrod4154

whatsinsideofme said:
			
		

> Heres some pics of me and the best people I ever met in my life.
> I got the hat on, to my right is bon and next to her is my right hand man ryan


You look soooooo fucked up in the second picture hahaha


----------



## trance boi

ill scan some pics tommorow, they wont be pretty though lol


----------



## snowqueen

haha i should not even post these..but o well.








these r some of my best friends,i am not the girl in the pink pants.lol i am the other one.


----------



## stevie2k4

hello everyone havnt had sum E pics of me in a while but heres one i love, im in the middle lol.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

damn i feel pretty stupid postin this..but owell.. im on 2 MDA/FENT maseratis..and it was my bday ..exactly 1 week ago.


----------



## capEr

whatsinsideofme said:
			
		

> Heres some pics of me and the best people I ever met in my life.
> I got the hat on, to my right is bon and next to her is my right hand man ryan




Yo thats me in the pics with ya! HAHAH deadlyy we were fucked eh! good times. I got pics of myself back on page 38 i think.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

Bump


----------



## whatsinsideofme

Nimrod4154 said:
			
		

> You look soooooo fucked up in the second picture hahaha


 ahahh yea i was bombed two yellow butterflys ahahah dont remember a good part of the night ahhaha good times tho


----------



## zhuk

last Sat


----------



## SexWivMusic

Most times my mates & i are rolling we take pictures & film ourselfs. If you use LimeWire look up 'Bonus Material 3 (DJC Off Tap)' It's footage of us after a night of rolling. I was candyflippng that nite my other 2 mates were only on ecstacy. Or if it doesnt work you can connect 2 my puter via LimeWire on 149.167.208.15:20920


----------



## psychedelic_neon

My friend and I on her birthday (i'm rockin the pink sunglasses).
It was her first time!!!








We drove around and looked at xmas lights!


----------



## usererror001

ME, on the right!
Afterlife rocked!!!


----------



## rp-li-roller

me at the 40 hour mark of a 3 day party at my house


----------



## Sea-C

Sea-C said:
			
		

> http://img334.imageshack.us/img334/3997/roll11ar.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Def don't look our best but this is Sea-C and Smiley68. If u've maybe read our posts. I'll get a better one.
> 
> 
> These aren't much better and are very dark but oh well. And a lil' blurry...
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4775/goodnight4wt.jpg
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1575/goodnight23ch.jpg


 still my fav...j/k. i don't have anymore pics to post until after this venue in the ville this weekend so i though i'd re-iterate some old pics. they get lost as more ppl post u know...b/c ppl don't like goin back that far. I'm in the all the pics but look different in the first one...good pics ppl r postin tho... i like!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

1.5 yellow peacocks in vegas






my pupils were bigger but we forgot to turn off the red eye reduction on the camera so they shrank =[


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

About 3 months ago:


----------



## thegreattailz

Well, I wasn't rolling in this picture. But, thought I looked cute anyway.






Does anyone have any guitar shaped pick e? I CALL DIBBS COPYRIGHTED![


----------



## robocop

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...n=14F1AA23-DFDE-6D58-3AE47064930AC18E12152376

hehe umm wow, didnt even know i had this picture, bout 6 months old (dont have the goatee anymore lol) at "The Family" in Brisbane, at the ministry of sound sessions tour, anyone else there? heh good times that night, good times.


----------



## 1Kewl_Dude

*Dude...*

*Im going to get some pic's up asap, in the meanwhile for anyone rolling out there I have made some music here lately on my recent roll-capades and dedicate all of it to the blue light's out there! You people are like a second family on here. I LOVE EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!-Dude  *


www.betarecords.com/one.step.behind


----------



## psychedelic_neon

On the come up of a hippie flip!
wee mushrooms!
and x!


----------



## Sprinklervibes

A hot chick that hippyflips? Marry me!

please


----------



## tucbryanker

I wasen't high...just stoned...bad pick sorry

www.myspace.com/a2sk84life look me up ^_^

Edit: lol my hair looks funny


----------



## Blue_Phlame

quick title recap - You on E...Pics Please.

stoned != E
drunk != E
tweeked != E
sedated != E

MDMA = E = X = xtc = ecstasy = love drug etc etc.


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

Sprinklervibes said:
			
		

> A hot chick that hippyflips? Marry me!
> 
> please



where do you see a hot chick sprinkler show me!8(


----------



## psychedelic_neon

ouch!
I got burnedddd.


----------



## Vandalaay

Aw, no ya didn't! He's just mad cause he didn't get x for Xmas.  Love the pictures, they're uber cute.


----------



## Glencoe

Psychodonovan said:
			
		

> Yah I'm only recently starting to cop on what a fool I look like in this picture, I was cultivating a white fro and munching many biscuits but dammit that was a good night out



holy crap you look like crappy u druggy. jesus put down the pipe and eat something. 8)


----------



## Glencoe

heidibear said:
			
		

> haha i love rolling pics. so embarassing but you can tell they are having soooo much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was me and my gals at my birthday party. i'm the one with the glasses.



that girl on the left looks like she enjoy munching on carpets. lol oh well, not that theres anything wrong with it


----------



## psychedelic_neon

you guys are so mean!
hahaha jesus!


----------



## k0rs0

let the good times...... ermm.... Roll I guess


----------



## LouReed

you look fu'k'd


----------



## Blue_Phlame

hahaha x10


----------



## k0rs0

LouReed said:
			
		

> you look fu'k'd




Oooooohhhhhh Yeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blue_Phlame

NorthwestTekno - PLUR.....People look ugly rolling....post all your etard pics!!!

Just a contribution to this thread.


----------



## tony85

Woah G!! wattup man lol slsk all the way!


----------



## ell_fizikz

Alright guys, i'm new here. Thought i'd introduce myself and the girl.










We'd just been to see Faithless live. Best fucking night for a long time.

EDIT: Damn those photos make us look about 12 years old (we're both 20)


----------



## MasterVampire

my 2nd time pics:






was playing with neons and got this sweet ass unedited pic





before





after


----------



## ccnation

Okay this is my first post so it may as well be this one. 

This was a great roll for me. I usually don't have pics.(in the brunette)


----------



## starcommanderX

this thread depresses me. i have to wait for the funds to recooperate before i can roll again. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
its driving me fucking nuts!!!


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

MasterVampire said:
			
		

> my 2nd time pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was playing with neons and got this sweet ass unedited pic
> 
> gorgeous picture


----------



## Spongehead56

ell_fizikz said:
			
		

> Alright guys, i'm new here. Thought i'd introduce myself and the girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd just been to see Faithless live. Best fucking night for a long time.
> 
> EDIT: Damn those photos make us look about 12 years old (we're both 20)



Wow, another TCCer posts on here. I thought I was the only one!


----------



## ParteEeBoi

hypnoticzzz2003 said:
			
		

> where do you see a hot chick sprinkler show me!8(



Yea, i cant find this 'hot' chick either....


----------



## rolls

me and some mates nye, we have all rolled once or twice before, was the girls first time. Had an absolutely awesome night, one to remember.


----------



## bandito

Great thread!





Amsterdamaged!


----------



## meesa

My bestfriend and I on new years... Im the one in the Blue sweater... 

We were rollin off red apples...they were pretty good....


----------



## starcommanderX

wasssssuuuuppp sweet thang! how bout you and me going back to my place, and you..making me a sandwich?!


----------



## matthew121

just took that 2 sec ago on my phone
w00t w00t


----------



## KandyJill

I look funny with that sucker in my mouth! I was fucked up!


----------



## beegurl

Hehehehe great thread... I feel a bit guilty about having a giggle at everyone so I will contribute






This is actually one of my favourite photos, taken at Faithless @ The Hordern. I had to chop it a bit to remove the not-so-innocents from the photo...


----------



## orbital_forest

me and a few buddies at a lil shindig in crescent.....im on the right in the timberland tan shirt,my buddiies ian n rigel are in there with me  this was after a spell of some ridiculously hardcore dancing influenced by blue dolphins and a damn good breaks dj


----------



## rainbowsnrolls

*Feelin Gud!!*

I just joined this site.. and i must say, im very impressed! Here's my pic of me and my girlfriend feelin great. The other pic is of our dog Mintzki.. she fits right in.


----------



## loose sleeves

sorry couldnt get photo in, but if you wanna see someone havin a good time:






thats me on the right, check out those pupils! havin a great night.


----------



## orbital_forest

^^^ homeboy in the middle looks like booger from revenge of the nerds


----------



## JessJones

*Me and my buddy Lyle*

at a party here in good ole saskatoon saskatchewan canada


----------



## Mace2124

Massive pupils on my New Years Roll.


----------



## morderca

happy


----------



## Blue_Phlame

roll baby roll!


----------



## Xeniolar

Such a great thread.

I guess you can figure out who I'm in this pic, we all tried to look normal having a good time, but I think the flight or fight response got the upper hand.. in my case


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Xeniolar said:
			
		

> Such a great thread.
> 
> I guess you can figure out who I'm in this pic, we all tried to look normal having a good time, but I think the flight or fight response got the upper hand.. in my case




Ya mate, I think you should be careful, my mother always told me that if I made faces like that while on drugs, it could stick that way!!!!   

Nice pic!


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

Xeniolar said:
			
		

> Such a great thread.
> 
> I guess you can figure out who I'm in this pic, we all tried to look normal having a good time, but I think the flight or fight response got the upper hand.. in my case



LMFAO!!!

i'm guna make ur face into a avatar for another forum i'm on!


----------



## blazander420

blitzed..uic dorm room..just took down a blue dolphin..shitfaced but friends told it's "gonna be ok" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gene on the way to carol stream, IL..system digesting the E...oh yah we got high as fuck on the way..pill taking


----------



## blazander420

shitfaced..drank a bucket and just swalled a blue dolpin


----------



## blazander420

i think i need more html lessons..fuck


----------



## blazander420

marcin anticipating the roll... his 1st time rolling so his question was "how is this so much different from drinking..." well..he got the response he was looking for.





mission accomplished
http://photobucket.com/albums/e234/trancedblaze/?action=view&current=r.jpg


----------



## DoubleTrouble

...


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^^ you have GORGEOUS eyes


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Xeniolar said:
			
		

> Such a great thread.
> 
> I guess you can figure out who I'm in this pic, we all tried to look normal having a good time, but I think the flight or fight response got the upper hand.. in my case



SHIT man that's sweet! whoa..


----------



## DoubleTrouble

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> ^^ you have GORGEOUS eyes



Why thank you, that is very kind of you to say.


----------



## *angEl*EyEZ*

meeeeee.. wow the 2 pairs of eyes above are WICKED!! AwSOME pics guys!


----------



## DoubleTrouble

^^ That's quite a nice picture you've got there yourself.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

a friend of mine's dialated beauty


----------



## Trentonian

gothfaery3 said:
			
		

> me and my friend ashley...she was sober.  Im in the blue (with the blue hair  )
> We were beyond fucked.



So she was sober. Then you were both beyond fucked lmao.
Who else is there with you:S


----------



## TGO

*angEl*EyEZ* said:
			
		

> meeeeee.. wow the 2 pairs of eyes above are WICKED!! AwSOME pics guys!




i love you...


----------



## niro

Nothing to amusing on my end!!! : (


----------



## royksopp

bestfriends rolling first time


----------



## Voodoochild870

KandyJill said:
			
		

> I look funny with that sucker in my mouth! I was fucked up!




It looks like your left pupil is a little smaller than your right one. Great pic :D

EDIT* Wait, no I mean, looking at the picture it would be the left, but what I really mean is your right pupil looks smaller. Haha I was bit out of it when I wrote this.


----------



## synaestasia420

cigarette, beer, OJ, and a fucked up speaker


----------



## dilated_pupils

This is the only picture I got while I was on ecstasy, too bad I was also really drunk and on coke lol.






I don't even wear glasses, I was wearing some chicks at the party I was at.  I wouldn't take the damn things off, I loved them that night haha.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

showing off for the camera.  not the best, but whatever. 






My first time on it, yay for a 30 min roll.......


----------



## abizmo

Takin a coulple of hours ago im still mashed like went a tehno party flying like  kite like all night


----------



## cupcakez




----------



## psy

i love your hair !!
!


----------



## thizzSantaCruz

chea on a good one (actually 3) and giving hand massages out like candy






same pic different angle...wish i had some better ones ill have to dig through the photos


----------



## whatsinsideofme

this is a few of me and one of me and my girlfreind  second one is me the day after... 8(  no sleep make ian something something... ahah


----------



## Texas Petty

cupcakez said:
			
		

>



you are gorgeous ... wanna be my friend ?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Brutal BMW Driver said:
			
		

> edit




damn dude, what a way to respect a lady.......


anyways, cupcakez you are really really beautiful!!!!


----------



## crappybones

haha she looks kinda nekkid=)


----------



## cupcakez

i am nekkid, actually my bfs cock was in the original pick, we cropped it though.
BrutualBMVDriver, i like being in that position too 
heh sure ill be your friend Texas. i dont have any bluelight friends yet.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

hey im in tx too wanna be my friend too =P....


----------



## RaverRack

North Tx also. . . although since the mention of a bf's cock I'll avoid hitting on ya for at least a few moments :D


----------



## UltimaWeapon

why are we texans such horn dogs? 8)


----------



## RaverRack

RaverRack said:
			
		

> North Tx also. . . although since the mention of a bf's cock I'll avoid hitting on ya for at least a few moments :D





I think enough time has passed. . .. 





sup?


----------



## RaverRack

UltimaWeapon said:
			
		

> why are we texans such horn dogs? 8)




fuck if I know I'm new here (more or less) from orlando but there are definately no shortage of hotties running around the dfw area I daresay more per capita than orlando


----------



## synaestasia420

RaverRack said:
			
		

> I think enough time has passed. . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup?



scratchy nuts = no good 8(


----------



## RaverRack

hmmm good point. . . .


----------



## soilent_green

"rollin on those green P.Ls" PURE LOVE BABY!!!!!


----------



## itwasntme

(ir)respective of cropping, that is one of the best photo's on this site


----------



## rolls

she posted a nude in a thread a while back.


----------



## stecoxy

and


----------



## Texas Petty

I just like rolling with hot girls with cool hair ...


----------



## AmorRoark

lol... memories.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^^ amy, i love you!  you're so damn adorable


----------



## cupcakez

aww that looks so cute! is that a hotel room?


----------



## rockdarling

These are from my first roll with my best friend... we chilled with my friend Niko and smoked hookah all night and messed around.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/passionate_existentialist/detail?.dir=/8ca4&.dnm=f2b0re2.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/passionate_existentialist/detail?.dir=/8ca4&.dnm=bb24re2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## roll2001

my bf and i in the bathtub..our favorite place to be when rolling..no one has mentioned that(or not in the posts that I have read)

http://onfinite.com/libraries/886034/a23.jpg


----------



## Personification

Yaaaay, E-piccies! Come on people, don't be shy, post yours! :D I will post myself when I have some good ones. 
May diluted pupils stay as sexy forever!

Lots of love.


----------



## heidibear

eh, this is my best friend and I(with the red hair), most of the time when i'm rolling i'm with her.

i don't have alot of funny ones, or ones where i look completely wrecked... i'll try to take some funny ones next time :D


----------



## psychedelic_neon




----------



## robbyrob

its been about at least 2-3 years i dont roll.. Man seeing these pics i am starting to get the feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaverRack

all things in life in moderation. . .


----------



## Brownz

HAHAHAHA we had all tripple dropped that was just after coming up we wer off our heads we munched 92 pills between 4 of us tht weekend shazam!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^^ that's something to be proud of 8) 8(


----------



## rolls

When I grow up I want to be just like Brownz 8( 8( 8( 8(

Hows the comedown? hows your developing seretonin related disorders?


----------



## yellodolphin

its funny how the impression i get from some of these pics is either the desire to roll or from others to stay away from e


----------



## yellodolphin

*angEl*EyEZ* said:
			
		

> meeeeee.. wow the 2 pairs of eyes above are WICKED!! AwSOME pics guys!



id roll with u any day


----------



## Eternite25

oh what a night


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

tomorrow whem i'm not so fucked i will post a few pics of me and a few friends a few weeks ago, mark my words you are guna laugh at my friend in ALL of the pictures, hes so gay that he even gurns gay!


----------



## DoubleTrouble

psychedelic_neon said:
			
		

>



Nice picture, you're gorgeous and look like you're having a good time.


----------



## Brownz

When did i mention i was proud, u lot chill the fuck out, what every1 got agenst brownz , fucks sake man!


----------



## crappybones

hhahaah, i didnt mention nothing. thought those pictures were hillarious. reminds me of my mates


----------



## rolls

Brownz said:
			
		

> When did i mention i was proud, u lot chill the fuck out, what every1 got agenst brownz , fucks sake man!



It was the way you came across almost bragging. We are trying to look out for you, you can seriously mess with your head doing stuff like that.


----------



## Brownz

by what way r u lookin out for me by bein smutty, i was jus informing you of the state we were in , not braggin, i dont need to brag on sum internet forum to people i will never c in my life (although ther are a few exceptions n they kno who they r , people i c that is ). So if you want to "look out" for me then i suggest you be my mother or doctor for a day


----------



## kryalkastleE

Brownz said:
			
		

> by what way r u lookin out for me by bein smutty, i was jus informing you of the state we were in , not braggin, i dont need to brag on sum internet forum to people i will never c in my life (although ther are a few exceptions n they kno who they r , people i c that is ). So if you want to "look out" for me then i suggest you be my mother or doctor for a day



i think what everyone was trying to say is that no one cares about your dick sizing competition.
this is a HARM REDUCTION site, and behaviour such as yours "i took 92 pills man, im so good" whether it is true OR not, does not contribute to helping the world trying to see that there is a safe and responsible way to use drugs.
grow up. seriously.


----------



## waterfreak

last night





last time we rolled


----------



## Brownz

kryalkastleE said:
			
		

> i think what everyone was trying to say is that no one cares about your dick sizing competition.
> this is a HARM REDUCTION site, and behaviour such as yours "i took 92 pills man, im so good" whether it is true OR not, does not contribute to helping the world trying to see that there is a safe and responsible way to use drugs.
> grow up. seriously.



THIS is what i mean, did i refer to myself as bein so good, what way was i dicksizing, read the fuckin last post , I was jus tellin u of how much of a state we were in ASSHOLE , plus i did not say i took 92 pills, i said a group of us did, u jus wana join the sarcastic, smutty clan so u look smart and clever.


----------



## White Spider

Brownz said:
			
		

> THIS is what i mean, did i refer to myself as bein so good, what way was i dicksizing, read the fuckin last post , I was jus tellin u of how much of a state we were in ASSHOLE , plus i did not say i took 92 pills, i said a group of us did, u jus wana join the sarcastic, smutty clan so u look smart and clever.



Your manner of speaking is pretty bad, but I actually agree with your point --- partly anyway. I agree that you did not say you took that many, it WAS 3 of you. That is a lot less each person. 

Learn to talk without gutter slang, and every single person will respect your viewpoints more. People automatically typecast you otherwise.

And yes, you dont NEED to go around bragging about your exploits on a harm reduction forum. But that's not entirely what it is, that's what it officially is, but only if your an uptight, FBI CIA natzi from Germany.

You have every right to post what you posted on the forum. Everything else is someone else’s bias. You where basically on topic. You deserve to be left alone.


----------



## chppppp




----------



## Brownz

White Spider said:
			
		

> Your manner of speaking is pretty bad, but I actually agree with your point --- partly anyway. I agree that you did not say you took that many, it WAS 3 of you. That is a lot less each person.
> 
> Learn to talk without gutter slang, and every single person will respect your viewpoints more. People automatically typecast you otherwise.
> 
> And yes, you dont NEED to go around bragging about your exploits on a harm reduction forum. But that's not entirely what it is, that's what it officially is, but only if your an uptight, FBI CIA natzi from Germany.
> 
> You have every right to post what you posted on the forum. Everything else is someone else’s bias. You where basically on topic. You deserve to be left alone.



Thankyou mate, and yes in future i will try not to rattle peoples cages 8(


----------



## Brownz

chppppp said:
			
		

>




Thats cute, pure ecstasy when your with your loved one hehe


----------



## cupcakez

aww that pic is adorable...i love it! you two are cute. come roll with me and my bf...






here's me last weekend, such an amazing high! all thanks to an amazing fellow bluelighter.


----------



## chppppp

hey shoot me a pm!! i've ALWAYS wanted to have a couples roll party! from NE area?

i look so goofy in that pic its hilarious, not to mention my zit LOL


----------



## PaxTX

Um, am I the only one paranoid enough to think putting pics of you obviously under the influence of an illegal substance on a website viewable by anyone (including law enforcement)is a BAD idea?


----------



## chppppp

PaxTX said:
			
		

> Um, am I the only one paranoid enough to think putting pics of you obviously under the influence of an illegal substance on a website viewable by anyone (including law enforcement)is a BAD idea?



LOL what makes you think the pic is even really me? who says i even know the ppl in that pic.


----------



## rolls

PaxTX said:
			
		

> Um, am I the only one paranoid enough to think putting pics of you obviously under the influence of an illegal substance on a website viewable by anyone (including law enforcement)is a BAD idea?



Unless you work in a position that could be threatened by people finding out you take illicit substances (its not enough proof to prove it anyway) I wouldn't worry. Also unless you talk about being a dealer or anything I doubt police would even care the slightest. Theres a huge user database, if you used a proxy server I doubt they could even trace who posted the image let alone who it is.


----------



## Kenny

ill post some in a few hours. hah


----------



## soilent_green

what can you see?


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

there are 2 guys in green, i'm the one without the hat.
 [/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i suck at teh imageshack.

























I got a bit carried away with the pics but it was fun remembering what a great night it was! Anyway i saved the best pic till last. David you look totaly off ur tits! lolzzzzz


----------



## Bill

*Bonnaroo 06*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i6/jermo_2006/menbill.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a><a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i6/jermo_2006/brooooooooooo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Bill

my bad was tryin to put my pix up


----------



## Bill

*Bonnaroo 06*


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Ahaha this thread is funny as, this is me (*shakes head* terrible photo!!) sunday morning, obliterated, on 2 bikz and it felt like my first time (probably cause ive had maybe 6 pills in the past year, stopped taking them.) lol it was great


----------



## Bill

thats me in the detroit hat after bout half gram of molly an my friend there had taken to hits of liquid an bout 4 or 5 different kind of pills... lol best time of my life at bonnaroo...


----------



## scorpian007

Some great pics, looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Ungoliath

You all look like such fuckin' Awsome people to roll with! haha, I gotta go search ravehalifax for some pictures of me from the 05' Eastern Massive....

Damnit, You guys are making me take E! I hate yet love you all.


----------



## nightfun

on the left


----------



## rollinup

Ohh boy, last night:


----------



## indelibleface

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> link removed




Haha, totalled! :D 

I'll have to dig up some of mine...


----------



## snapsy

im too scared to get my face out there.


----------



## Bill

ur beautiful generation e!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

thank you


----------



## bowdenta

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> nightfun, i want your glasses!
> 
> link removed



this will be my wallpaper srsly and i think it was over 200 to be honest. i matched you and then you took 1 booster extra. can you imagine if you had swallowed the last parachute?


----------



## natepsrollinbud

hey if you are going to roll on the 4th and live in america dont only take a pic of you that night but take a pic of some of the firework shows you get to experience!!! i know i for sure will be doing the same please do this for me casue i wanna see some other ones!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

bowdenta said:
			
		

> this will be my wallpaper srsly and i think it was over 200 to be honest. i matched you and then you took 1 booster extra. can you imagine if you had swallowed the last parachute?



it was a good dose, i know that for sure but yea, i had to save that last parachute for the next day, i was too gone lol  i was pretty much glued to the recliner for the night except when we walked to walmart and even then it was difficult getting up.  i don't think i took any pics on the second night 

/end derailment


----------



## shutterbug

holy shit...i want a pair of nightfun's glasses too.  those rock!  :D


----------



## *Xplicit*

I second that....*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* you are beatiful!  You seem like a blast to party with :D


----------



## sc4t

WITH flash!


----------



## edaddy420

me on a hit of molly, 2 hits of incredibles, and a 1/8th of mushrooms


----------



## yellodolphin

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> nightfun, i want your glasses!
> 
> ~170-180mg of molly (i eyeballed so i'm guessing)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v167/bUmbLecAt/rollinghard.jpg



you look so cute curled up id wanna give u a hug lol


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Im on the very bottom, with the sweaty nuts shirt on.


----------



## yellodolphin

keep the pics coming this is my favourite thread . i havent rolled in like a year so its good to remeber those feelings.


----------



## Mechanoids

First just let me state that, Yes, that is a girls headband on my head, 
And 
No I have idea where it came from.

This is one of the few ‘normal’ photos i have where at I’m not smiling and sticking my tongue out like an idiot...


----------



## maxcamel

Shocking....


----------



## Trixxxie

Mechanoids 
Thats a great picture!


----------



## Trixxxie

Too chicken to show the whole picture.  This is my boyfriend a few weeks ago


----------



## Trentonian

BUFFBOY said:
			
		

> will you go out with me ?



LOL


----------



## natepsrollinbud

aight guys tonights the 4th so all you patriots out there who are gunna roll nuts tonight please take some good pics of firework displays around your towns!!!


----------



## nightfun

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> nightfun, i want your glasses!
> 
> ~170-180mg of molly (i eyeballed so i'm guessing)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v167/bUmbLecAt/rollinghard.jpg




HEHEHE they are fun glasses for sure!   Breaking them out for an underground in a week..  

and damm you look floored in that pic girl...


----------



## deXo-faN

Here i am at Infected Mushrooms on Halvandet Copenhagen!! I'm the one in red!!






And again at the same Party, here i'm the one on the left... But my freind look pretty tight too:D






Here i'm making Roskilde Festival 2005 a better place to be:D






And again with my freind in his sumo suit!!






Enjoy:D


----------



## synaestasia420

Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> Im on the very bottom, with the sweaty nuts shirt on.



has that dude with the star tattoos been in a russian prison or did he get that done at a tattoo parlor? ...also, is he wearing eye shadow?


----------



## ravaged_eden

synaestasia420 said:
			
		

> has that dude with the star tattoos been in a russian prison or did he get that done at a tattoo parlor?



Nah, dude, that's a nautical star! Me and my friend are each getting one of those pretty soon.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

theres nothing like a giant stuffed watermelon when you're rolling


----------



## roachieraver

My pupils dont get huge but they do enlarge quite a bit from their usual size


----------



## brickhouse50

^^^ Got some cute chickies up there   ^^^^

Here's a picture of me shot at a really awkward angle on my super cheap cell phone camera... This was at my peak and everything was leaving trails, carpet was swirling around, walls were moving around too. And these pills were all MDMA. I guess I just took a good enough to dose to fuck me up like that.






For some reason I just looked like a fucking madman all awake and freaked out in this picture although at the moment I was super relaxed and everything was so dreamy and peaceful.

Here's another one, this one on a comedown though nothing special.


----------



## EnYAY

Im the guy in the black shirt, chenched jaw to the left.  

This was my FIRST time rolling.

it was at AVALON Los Angeles. 

Dj Tiesto was spinning.

this was about 6 am. 

after my 5th pill............

Everyone is rolling in this pik


----------



## Ungoliath

Damn Roachie, You look like pretty much every raver chick i ever got with haha!
Seriously, sweet pic.


----------



## trancetasy

hello ~ 1st post %) 

this is what i looked like after i got home from a rave 8( 
2 e / 1 bump k / 2 joints


----------



## Brownz

SPOT THE DIFFERENCE!!! :D


----------



## vancbc

So many hot and sexy druggies!  Awesome!


----------



## dr. wogo

liamisspeedy said:
			
		

> me rolling at home before going out. I hate my eyes on E, i get it bad


:D


----------



## rollinup

Mine don't go huge, but they enlarge quite a bit


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Last night?


----------



## swifty

is that the E you just posted about in the DC your soooo high right now thread??


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Yes, yes it was!


----------



## as_the_rush_comes

lol wow my acne was bad that day.

I just got out of the shower  
mm.


----------



## synaestasia420

Brownz said:
			
		

> SPOT THE DIFFERENCE!!! :D



you shaved? haha just messin man


----------



## Brownz

synaestasia420 said:
			
		

> you shaved? haha just messin man



 i certainly did my good friend 10/10 + Bl points for you  :D


----------



## Ravr

vancbc said:
			
		

> So many hot and sexy druggies!  Awesome!




Yep!!! :D


----------



## 2006

I'm on the floor , see my legs? This was one of the biggest raves in the bronx , about 5 years ago


----------



## Ungoliath

Uh, were you allright? haha


----------



## psybeebee

i usually have large pupils. by which i mean, they have always been pretty big when i'm sober. so when i have stuff that dilates them even further.. well, you be the judge!

this..




is only beaten by..





both from the same night. this was a special night because i accidenlty ate something off the floor. LONG story. and let me assure you, it was an accident. but it turned out to be an awesome night

ps. eyebrows are tamed now. aweful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2006

yes, some people there hippie flipped, everyone on the floor did a total of 5 that night, I believe snoopys and pac mans


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

me in the 2pac shirt















lmfao


----------



## Scoobymoo

I have just been sent an email with various photos, perhaps some BL might recognise themselves......

Enjoy


----------



## Scoobymoo

And some more........


----------



## Scoobymoo

Last few, sorry. P.s. I'm not in any of these and don't know them!!






Cheers.
S.


----------



## Vandalaay

Scoobymoo said:
			
		

> View attachment 3426



eeeew.... way too much skin lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice scrot.


----------



## EnYAY

eww thats gross.

isant that the same guy from the lawn mower danceing video?

LOL


----------



## Brownz

looks like lee evans lol


----------



## psybeebee

haha why doo afew of those faces look familiar. gees.


----------



## dept




----------



## Breakbeat_Child

Scoobymoo said:
			
		

> And some more........
> 
> View attachment 3421
> 
> View attachment 3422
> 
> View attachment 3423
> 
> View attachment 3424
> 
> View attachment 3425




^^ You guys look retarded when you roll!!


----------



## forever_young

Scoobymoo said:
			
		

> I have just been sent an email with various photos, perhaps some BL might recognise themselves......
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3417



I have to say,

thats one fucked up lookin cunt


----------



## Tiesto

^lmfao


----------



## LightTrailz

and this was on realativley low quality .. you should see me on high quality ! lol , ill have to get one of those ....


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

LightTrailz said:
			
		

> and this was on realativley low quality .. you should see me on high quality ! lol , ill have to get one of those ....



Dude why do you have a glowstick and a flashlight? Where you just rolling so hard that you just couldn't tell the difference?

You people wait till I go to caffiened this year. I'm going to be all sorts of fucked up!! I'll probably look half dead in the pictures I post.


----------



## LightTrailz

lol , no i had just picked it up off the ground , its a maglight , there not cheap and i didnt want it lost .. plus everyone else was drunk and kickin shit around .


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

Alright, just making sure you haven't lost your noodle yet!!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

a new rule has been placed that threads reaching 500 posts need to be closed.  this thread will be archived and a new thread will be started.


----------

